# Military Photos



## longknife

This and many more @ These are the 24 coolest military aircraft flying right now - Business Insider


----------



## longknife

From Photos of rare Sea Vixen Seafire planes - Business Insider


----------



## SteadyMercury




----------



## SteadyMercury




----------



## SteadyMercury




----------



## SteadyMercury




----------



## Cross




----------



## Mr. H.

Facebook has a page called "I Love WWII Planes". They post some cool videos and photos.


----------



## Cross




----------



## Obiwan

Cross said:


>


God, that brings back memories of Arctic training...
On another note.... 11H20....


----------



## Cross




----------



## williepete

A face that only a mother could love.


----------



## Cross

Obiwan said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God, that brings back memories of Arctic training...
> On another note.... 11H20....
> View attachment 48073
Click to expand...


They still issue the Mickey Mouse boots?


----------



## Obiwan

Cross said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cross said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God, that brings back memories of Arctic training...
> On another note.... 11H20....
> View attachment 48073
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They still issue the Mickey Mouse boots?
Click to expand...

They did in '86, when I spent 3 weeks at Camp Ripley, MN. I assume they still do.

Ever do ski training???


----------



## Cross

Obiwan said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cross said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God, that brings back memories of Arctic training...
> On another note.... 11H20....
> View attachment 48073
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They still issue the Mickey Mouse boots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did in '86, when I spent 3 weeks at Camp Ripley, MN. I assume they still do.
> 
> Ever do ski training???
Click to expand...


nope.....no just some NATO exercises in Norway....


----------



## Cross




----------



## Obiwan

Cross said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cross said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cross said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God, that brings back memories of Arctic training...
> On another note.... 11H20....
> View attachment 48073
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They still issue the Mickey Mouse boots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did in '86, when I spent 3 weeks at Camp Ripley, MN. I assume they still do.
> 
> Ever do ski training???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nope.....no just some NATO exercises in Norway....
Click to expand...

Same climate. Did you serve?


----------



## Cross

Obiwan said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cross said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cross said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God, that brings back memories of Arctic training...
> On another note.... 11H20....
> View attachment 48073
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They still issue the Mickey Mouse boots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did in '86, when I spent 3 weeks at Camp Ripley, MN. I assume they still do.
> 
> Ever do ski training???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nope.....no just some NATO exercises in Norway....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same climate. Did you serve?
Click to expand...


Infantry...


----------



## Cross




----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall




----------



## SteadyMercury

Cross said:


>


Christ does that dude have a safety tether?


----------



## SteadyMercury




----------



## Obiwan

Cross said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cross said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cross said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> God, that brings back memories of Arctic training...
> On another note.... 11H20....
> View attachment 48073
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They still issue the Mickey Mouse boots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did in '86, when I spent 3 weeks at Camp Ripley, MN. I assume they still do.
> 
> Ever do ski training???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nope.....no just some NATO exercises in Norway....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same climate. Did you serve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Infantry...
Click to expand...

Appreciate your service. Mech Infantry here.


----------



## SteadyMercury

USAF here


----------



## Obiwan

SteadyMercury said:


> USAF here


Thank you for your service!


----------



## Obiwan

westwall said:


>


Navy???


----------



## Cross

Obiwan said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cross said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cross said:
> 
> 
> 
> They still issue the Mickey Mouse boots?
> 
> 
> 
> They did in '86, when I spent 3 weeks at Camp Ripley, MN. I assume they still do.
> 
> Ever do ski training???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nope.....no just some NATO exercises in Norway....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same climate. Did you serve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Infantry...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Appreciate your service. Mech Infantry here.
Click to expand...


Back at you.....never got a ride till I got back to the states...


----------



## Cross

SteadyMercury said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christ does that dude have a safety tether?
Click to expand...


Bound to that's ice on the deck....


----------



## Obiwan

Cross said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cross said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cross said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> They did in '86, when I spent 3 weeks at Camp Ripley, MN. I assume they still do.
> 
> Ever do ski training???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nope.....no just some NATO exercises in Norway....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same climate. Did you serve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Infantry...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Appreciate your service. Mech Infantry here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Back at you.....never got a ride till I got back to the states...
Click to expand...

Didn't go over personally (7 years Stateside), but my Dad was in Korea, 2 uncles in the Pacific during WWII, , and my father-in-law retired as a B-52 navigator (Nam vet).

Always nice to meet someone else with service, in spite of any possible political differences.

Hope to run across you on the boards!!!

Again, glad to make your acquaintance, and welcome!!!


----------



## Obiwan

Cross said:


> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cross said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christ does that dude have a safety tether?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bound to that's ice on the deck....
Click to expand...

If not, he's dumb... Ever handle ice with full prop wash from a C-130, combat landing??? Traction sucks!!!


----------



## Cross




----------



## Obiwan

3300 rpm...


----------



## SteadyMercury

Obiwan said:


> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> USAF here
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your service!
Click to expand...

You too, I suspect most who would click on this forum are former or active.


----------



## Obiwan

God Bless the U.S.A. by Lee Greenwood - YouTube

God bless the USA!!!!!


----------



## shadow355

Obiwan said:


> View attachment 48090 God Bless the U.S.A. by Lee Greenwood - YouTube
> 
> God bless the USA!!!!!


 

The elite of the "Elite". The British Special Air Service







                                  -------------------------------------------------------------------------


U.S. Army Cavalry Scouts - The Battlefield Commanders eyes and ears. "Scouts Out".







                              -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

   F/A 18 Hornet








     USS Ronald Reagan













                                                  ------------------------------------------------------------------------


U.S. Marine Corp -  Marine Security Group






U.S. Marine Corp - Forward Observers







                                      ------------------------------------------------------------------------


Coast Guard Dauphin







U.S. Coast Guard - Drug Interdiction Team







                  --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


  U.S. Air Force EC-130  -  "Compass Call"






   U.S. Air Force Intelligence










  A salute to those in uniform.


     Shadow 355


----------



## 9thIDdoc

US Mech. Inf. Vietnam

https://video.fsjc1-2.fna.fbcdn.net...=dfd2f83ec886f72eef14ee844e7994f4&oe=55DBB4A7


----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## 9thIDdoc

Photo by Harold Keim


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## namvet




----------



## Cross




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## ThoughtCrimes

This is not a still, its not about hardware and it only concerns a look backwards for those of us that were involved in SEA. But I think it's appropriate here!

Remember all of them!


Sargent's Pass Colorado Vietnam War Memorial (Soldierstone) - YouTube


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## shadow355

Israeli Defense Forces









 Finnish Jaegers









Canadian Grenadiers








Jordanian Army









   Shadow 355


----------



## 9thIDdoc

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## 9thIDdoc

Cambodia Incursion 1 May '70


----------



## 9thIDdoc

Vietnam '70


----------



## 9thIDdoc

Cambodia Incursion


----------



## 9thIDdoc




----------



## 9thIDdoc




----------



## 9thIDdoc

Near Vietnam/Cambodian border


----------



## 9thIDdoc

During Tet '68


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

SteadyMercury said:


>



   Thats not only the last thing you want to see when you look up...but the last thing you'll see.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Special forces...
OAF Nation - Timeline Photos | Facebook


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

namvet said:


>



  Those come from OAF?


----------



## namvet

HereWeGoAgain said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those come from OAF?
Click to expand...


no


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

namvet said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those come from OAF?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no
Click to expand...


  OAF is full of photos like those.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Old style SAS..


----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Ahmed you fuck. I told you not to shoot at those Americans so close to our houses. They just goatfucked our whole village

Ahmed: Fuck.....I just installed new mud in between the mud and the mud on my house...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Sees the goats. Standing by for the goat fuckers.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain

When puppies don't get relieved from their position on time they just say fuck it and go to sleep. Too bad puppies are fucking awesome so you can't even get mad about that shit.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dude, I said I wanted Hindu Kush. This is fucking Sour Diesel. Take a wild guess who's wiping down the side by sides and filling out paperwork when we get back.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Yes yes nice to meet you. I'm sure that even though you are the village elder you somehow have no idea why we keep finding caches and taking contact when we come here. 

That being said I guess I will also have no idea why our CCT will drop an insane amount of ordnance and level this bitch the next time it happens. Play stupid games, win stupid prizes.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Look at that good ole dowg.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Guys you can't just lay in the middle of the road because you're tired, oh wait nevermind you're dead. 

You're laying in the road because you are fucking dead. My bad.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Anyone know where I can get one of these long range precision shot guns for hostage situations? Thank God that dude has the fingers cut off of his gloves. You don't want fabric fucking up those precision shots.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Look at these fucking idiots. No matter how many "tactical magazines" you subscribe to or how much "high speed gear" you own, lack of military background/proper training/operational experience will always skyline how fucking clueless you are. Case in point. We have these dumb fucks, kitted out to the gills playing dress up. So, instead of looking tactically proficient they look like a bag of smashed assholes. Fuckin cops.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## Maggdy

Soldiers doing games with the taxpayers' money. 
Source: Top News :: Honvédelem.hu

August 2015,


----------



## shadow355

USS Texas - Virginia Class Attack Submarine









 B2 - Spirit







U.S Marine Corp - Harrier Jet









 US Army  >  AH-64 Apache 










US Coast Guard - HC144 "Ocean Sentry"











   Shadow 355


----------



## SteadyMercury

SeaRAM, a more capable CIWS system than Phalanx that fits in same footprint and shares many components. SeaRAM has a longer engagement range, is far more effective against high speed cruise missiles with terminal maneuvering, and greatly reduces the notoriously high maintenance hours of Phalanx CIWS.












Video of testing on an LCS=


----------



## Twisted

*Massive US Paratroopers Drop Over White Desert*

**


----------



## TimothysAlaska




----------



## TimothysAlaska




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Delta4Embassy

So what do you all do in this thread? Touch yourselves?


----------



## Twisted

Delta4Embassy said:


> So what do you all do in this thread? Touch yourselves?


Umm...people post military photos here just like the title of the thread implies. It seemed self explanatory.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Twisted said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you all do in this thread? Touch yourselves?
> 
> 
> 
> Umm...people post military photos here just like the title of the thread implies. It seemed self explanatory.
Click to expand...


Where's all the missiles flying up erect and glistening in morning sun and dew?


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Picard and Data are touching the Phoenix with their hands, and Picard is reflecting on how it makes the ship seem "more real" while Data sees no difference (due to his emotion chip currently being inactive). Troi comes up to them, unseen:
Troi: Would you three like to be alone? 
Star Trek: First Contact / Funny - TV Tropes

Posting military pictures tells me you guys desperately need girlfriends.


----------



## longknife

Delta4Embassy said:


> So what do you all do in this thread? Touch yourselves?



No. We usually ignore jerks like you.


----------



## Cross

Delta4Embassy said:


> So what do you all do in this thread? Touch yourselves?


 

lol...Stop projecting, no one cares how you post...


----------



## TimothysAlaska

Delta4Embassy said:


> So what do you all do in this thread? Touch yourselves?


Wow!  Come into a forum and interject criticism, where nobody was arguing or slighting anyone.

You must be a hoot at parties, mr negativity.

I am surprised you are not a trump supporter, you both seem to have the same opinion of yourselves," I am smart you wanna know how smart? Very smart!"

And we need girlfriends?  Lol just looking at all the posts you have recently done in just the religious forums, leads me to believe you have too much time on your hands. Being negative all the time is hard, heck you have probably been married 4 times,  women do get sick of negativity. 

We get it, you don't like the military, you don't like religion, you don't like politicians, you don't like it when people are being nice, you don't like pictures of weapon systems.  I would love to go to a party that your at, you would make me laugh.  And would be easy to spot.  The Debbie downers in the corner.  Lol


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Twisted




----------



## Bleipriester

Nice mortar pit.


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## namvet

B-25 Ruthless Ruth from the bats out of hell squad skip bombs a Jap DE off the coast of China in shark infested waters


----------



## namvet

small kitten survives bloody Tarawa fed by US Marine combat cameraman Norman Hatch


----------



## namvet

photo was taken in Korea in 1953. The little kitten named Miss Hap was only two weeks old. She became an orphan because of war and was rescued by Marine Sergeant Frank Praytor. He adopted the kitten after the mother cat died from the war. According to the marine, the name was derived “because she was born at the wrong place at the wrong time.”


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester

namvet said:


> B-25 Ruthless Ruth from the bats out of hell squad skip bombs a Jap DE off the coast of China in shark infested waters


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester

The Arado 234 "Blitz", a jet-bomber.


----------



## Cross

namvet said:


> B-25 Ruthless Ruth from the bats out of hell squad skip bombs a Jap DE off the coast of China in shark infested waters




Dad said they did some skip bombing too...


----------



## shadow355

U.S. Army - Military Police






  U.S. Army  - Airborne






  U.S. Army - Nuclear Biological and Chemical






U.S. Army - Human Intelligence Collector







 U.S. Army - Rangers






U.S. Army - Air Assault







U.S. Army Air Cav














   Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

----- "Desert Storm" ----


" Desert Storm" - Highway of Death. ( I was on this road )







British  - "Tornado"







Destroyed Soviet Tanks ( "Digging in" did not good )







U.S Air Force : F-16







 F-117s at Langley AFB before deployment







Generals Powell and Scharzkoph






U.S. Marine - Military Police






F-15 Eagle



 











A-7 Corsair









    Shadow 355


----------



## longknife

shadow355 said:


> U.S. Army - Military Police
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Army  - Airborne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Army - Nuclear Biological and Chemical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Army - Human Intelligence Collector
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Army - Rangers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Army - Air Assault
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Army Air Cav
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow 355



The cavalry photo is kinda ironic. The 7th Cavalry was an all-black unit (with white officers). It was only recently that the unit was allowed to return its colors from Korea where it had been limited for cowardice during the war there.


----------



## williepete

These guys had no idea what was about to rock their world. The set up the photographer used was diabolical.  

Trivia question:  What power setting is the F-4 jock using?

Bonus question:  How many new pairs of undershorts were ordered the next day?


----------



## longknife

Had no idea the WB-57s were still flyable. At one time, there was a squadron of these Canberras. Story @ Historic Formation Flight of NASA's WB-57s Over Houston


----------



## namvet




----------



## Sunni Man

When I was a kid I saw a B-58 Hustler self destruct in mid-air. I was in my front yard throwing a football with a friend and saw a large jet bomber passing over my house high in the sky. Next thing I knew there was a loud boom and it disappeared.......just a small white cloud where the jet bomber had been.
I ran inside my house and told my dad that a jet airplane in the sky had blown up. He just laughed and sent me back outside to play. 30 minutes later it was all over the local TV and radio that an Air Force bomber had exploded and crashed.  .....    





B-58 Hustler


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Igrok_




----------



## Igrok_




----------



## Igrok_




----------



## Igrok_




----------



## Igrok_




----------



## Igrok_




----------



## Igrok_




----------



## Igrok_




----------



## Igrok_




----------



## Igrok_




----------



## Igrok_




----------



## longknife

This has been operational for three years.


----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife

Pegasus class Patrol Hydrofoil Missile (PHM)

Wonder what happened to them.


----------



## namvet

longknife said:


> Pegasus class Patrol Hydrofoil Missile (PHM)
> 
> Wonder what happened to them.



we had hydro's in Nam


----------



## longknife

namvet said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pegasus class Patrol Hydrofoil Missile (PHM)
> 
> Wonder what happened to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we had hydro's in Nam
Click to expand...


I was the battalion Personnel Staff NCO and had troops embedded with troops in the Mekong Delta. Beside catching rides with Kiwi AF choppers and Caribous, I would occasionally ride one of our supply barges up river. Those and other navy fast boats were the most welcome sight imaginable.


----------



## longknife

1950 US Aircraft

A 30 minute video of a whole lot of aircraft – kind of smarky @ 1950 Aircraft: "Air Force Review" 1950 United States Air Force F-86, F-84, F-85, B-36, YB-49...


----------



## Maggdy




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## namvet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

longknife said:


> Pegasus class Patrol Hydrofoil Missile (PHM)
> 
> Wonder what happened to them.



Scrapped.


----------



## shadow355

Javelin in action








   Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

Bradley Infantry Fighting Vehicle








  Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

Multiple Launch Rocket System. "Steel Rain brings the pain."





























  Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

U.S. Air Force Tacamo Aircraft. ( E6 Mercury )

















  Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

U.S. Navy - VBSS ( Visit Board Search and Seizure ) Team.































   Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

U.S. Marine Corp - Fleet Anti-Terrorism Security Team



























  Shadow 355


----------



## namvet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## williepete

Manonthestreet said:


>



OK, I'll bite.

What's this very poor Photoshop image suppose to mean?







------------


----------



## Manonthestreet

What is shopped


----------



## longknife

Manonthestreet said:


> What is shopped



The photo is. There are no all yellow uniforms aboard a US Navy aircraft carrier.

*File:US Navy 110703-N-KF029-371 Aviation boatswain's mates (Handling) conduct a yellow-shirt briefing in flight deck control aboard the aircraft carrier.jpg*


----------



## longknife

All current military weapons by size


----------



## Manonthestreet

longknife said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is shopped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photo is. There are no all yellow uniforms aboard a US Navy aircraft carrier.
> 
> *File:US Navy 110703-N-KF029-371 Aviation boatswain's mates (Handling) conduct a yellow-shirt briefing in flight deck control aboard the aircraft carrier.jpg*
Click to expand...

Photo is not shopped....no they didnt wear them into combat...ddduuuuuhhhhh


----------



## Manonthestreet

Stunning, pin-sharp images of the final 55 airworthy Spitfires


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Militants

Is anyone ready to do MLRS picture. One or four pieces I want.


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## alpine




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Manonthestreet

100 Anniversary Battle of the Somme.  We dont know what war like that is thankfully
Queen attends Battle of the Somme vigil on centenary


----------



## Manonthestreet

American Billy Fiske — One of the Few


----------



## ThunderKiss1965

Fun times.


----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## longknife




----------



## ThunderKiss1965

Victory Tower Ft. Jackson came down that thing so fast in Basic my gloves where smoking.


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## skye




----------



## Manonthestreet

The last World War II vets of the Flying Tigers - CNN.com


----------



## namvet

Manonthestreet said:


> The last World War II vets of the Flying Tigers - CNN.com



after the war the flying tiger commercial airline was formed. I flew on one oversea's to the far east during the Nam war. they also hauled cargo






*Flying Tiger Line*, also known as *Flying Tigers*, was the first scheduled cargo airline in theUnited States and a major military charter operator during the Cold War era for both cargo and personnel (the latter with leased aircraft). The airline was bought by Federal Express in 1988.

Flying Tiger Line - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## namvet

who'd a thunk it

this





came from this






Enterprise Rent-A-Car was established in St. Louis, Missouri in 1957 by Jack C. Taylor. Originally known as "Executive Leasing Company," in 1969, Taylor renamed the company "Enterprise" after the aircraft carrier USS _Enterprise_, on which he served during World War II. In 2009, Enterprise became a subsidiary of Enterprise Holdings, Inc., following the company's 2007 acquisition of Vanguard Automotive Group, the parent company of National Car Rental and Alamo Rent a Car.[2] The resulting company was 21st on the 2008 Forbes list of "Largest Private Companies in America

Enterprise Rent-A-Car - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Weatherman2020

Hey ISIS, go long!


----------



## namvet

the USS Alabama on display in Mobile. wife and I took the tour


----------



## longknife

Titanic versus USS Ronald Reagan


----------



## Divine Wind

I always wanted to be in the Army like my career daddy.  Ending up in the Marine Corps was pure happenstance...a consequence of the Carter era.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965




----------



## Divine Wind

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> View attachment 91543


Let's see if any civilians get that one!

How about "I knew a girl....who lived on a hill".


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## Divine Wind

A-6 "wall of water".  Not a good view, but at about the 1:25 mark.


----------



## esthermoon




----------



## namvet

Divine.Wind said:


> A-6 "wall of water".  Not a good view, but at about the 1:25 mark.



Hollywood made a flick about this


----------



## Divine Wind

namvet said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> A-6 "wall of water".  Not a good view, but at about the 1:25 mark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollywood made a flick about this
Click to expand...

Great movie, better book!


----------



## longknife




----------



## Manonthestreet

B-29 Doc – Restoring History


----------



## namvet

Manonthestreet said:


> B-29 Doc – Restoring History



reminds me of Kee Bird that was found in the arctic many years ago. they tried to repair it and fly it out. with disastrous results. broke my heart just to watch it


----------



## Weatherman2020

namvet said:


> the USS Alabama on display in Mobile. wife and I took the tour


Last weekend was in the first group of adults to spend the night on the USS Iowa, BB-61, FDR's battleship.  40 of us had a great experience with getting to see a lot of areas off limits to tours.


----------



## namvet

Weatherman2020 said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> the USS Alabama on display in Mobile. wife and I took the tour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last weekend was in the first group of adults to spend the night on the USS Iowa, BB-61, FDR's battleship.  40 of us had a great experience with getting to see a lot of areas off limits to tours.
> View attachment 99006
Click to expand...


she got rescued from pack rat fleet in San Fran. been there since the 90's i think. the city wanted to be rid of it for fear it might create an ecological disaster. they threatened to sell it for scrap. the state of Iowa got wind and passed the shoe. I made a contribution. finally we got her out of  there and had it towed to long Beach. she finally found a home.


----------



## Weatherman2020

namvet said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> the USS Alabama on display in Mobile. wife and I took the tour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last weekend was in the first group of adults to spend the night on the USS Iowa, BB-61, FDR's battleship.  40 of us had a great experience with getting to see a lot of areas off limits to tours.
> View attachment 99006
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> she got rescued from pack rat fleet in San Fran. been there since the 90's i think. the city wanted to be rid of it for fear it might create an ecological disaster. they threatened to sell it for scrap. the state of Iowa got wind and passed the shoe. I made a contribution. finally we got her out of  there and had it towed to long Beach. she finally found a home.
Click to expand...

Actually San Fran refused her because she was "a weapon of war".
Freaken leftards.

Originally decommissioned on the east coast, the money to move her to the west coast stipulated she would be located in CA.  A huge gain for SoCal.  Cruise ships port is right next to her.  Thanks for your support


----------



## namvet

Weatherman2020 said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> the USS Alabama on display in Mobile. wife and I took the tour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last weekend was in the first group of adults to spend the night on the USS Iowa, BB-61, FDR's battleship.  40 of us had a great experience with getting to see a lot of areas off limits to tours.
> View attachment 99006
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> she got rescued from pack rat fleet in San Fran. been there since the 90's i think. the city wanted to be rid of it for fear it might create an ecological disaster. they threatened to sell it for scrap. the state of Iowa got wind and passed the shoe. I made a contribution. finally we got her out of  there and had it towed to long Beach. she finally found a home.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually San Fran refused her because she was "a weapon of war".
> Freaken leftards.
> 
> Originally decommissioned on the east coast, the money to move her to the west coast stipulated she would be located in CA.  A huge gain for SoCal.  Cruise ships port is right next to her.  Thanks for your support
Click to expand...


to bad they couldn't point a 16" gun at city hall


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Daryl Hunt

namvet said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> A-6 "wall of water".  Not a good view, but at about the 1:25 mark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollywood made a flick about this
Click to expand...


I highly respect the A-4 and A-6 pilots.  Just like I also respect the F-105 pilots.  The losses were staggering for those three birds.


----------



## williepete

_Moving_ photos:

For those of you who love the distinctive roar of a Merlin engine, you'll want to turn up your speakers or put on your headphones.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

williepete said:


> _Moving_ photos:
> 
> For those of you who love the distinctive roar of a Merlin engine, you'll want to turn up your speakers or put on your headphones.



Beautiful Bird.  I wished the music wasn't so loud where we could hear the sounds the bird makes.


----------



## Manonthestreet

END OF WATCH by Joe Copalman, on Flickr


----------



## williepete

Manonthestreet said:


> END OF WATCH by Joe Copalman, on Flickr



*^^ Thanks ^^*

I'll miss her to my dying day. Her distinctive howl as she entered the pattern caused everyone on base to stop and look up.

I shake my head in awe that the AF turned her over to me at the tender age of 25 with only 175 hours of jet time under my belt.

Youth is indeed wasted on the young. What I wouldn't give for one more sortie with her.


----------



## peach174

williepete said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> END OF WATCH by Joe Copalman, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *^^ Thanks ^^*
> 
> I'll miss her to my dying day. Her distinctive howl as she entered the pattern caused everyone on base to stop and look up.
> 
> I shake my head in awe that the AF turned her over to me at the tender age of 25 with only 175 hours of jet time under my belt.
> 
> Youth is indeed wasted on the young. What I wouldn't give for one more sortie with her.
Click to expand...



You can still see them at Tucson's Davis- Monthon Air Force Museum.
They occasionally do shows so you could hear and see them flying again.
Where Have All the Phantoms Gone?      |     Military Aviation | Air & Space Magazine


----------



## DrainBamage




----------



## DrainBamage




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## DrainBamage

F-15 carrying 20 SDBs just on the fuselage and centerpoint stations. Max is 28 if also using the wing pylons.


----------



## namvet




----------



## Hossfly

9thIDdoc said:


> Cambodia Incursion 1 May '70


I was there as an advisor with ARVN 32d Infantry  Regiment.


----------



## Hossfly

Divine.Wind said:


> I always wanted to be in the Army like my career daddy.  Ending up in the Marine Corps was pure happenstance...a consequence of the Carter era.
> 
> View attachment 91504


I raised my hand 19 Dec 57. I see you had already finished jump school


----------



## yiostheoy

Eat this!


----------



## Divine Wind

Hossfly said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always wanted to be in the Army like my career daddy.  Ending up in the Marine Corps was pure happenstance...a consequence of the Carter era.
> 
> View attachment 91504
> 
> 
> 
> I raised my hand 19 Dec 57. I see you had already finished jump school
Click to expand...

You're almost 20 years ahead of me.  I signed up in early 1975 for the Marine Corps PLC(A) program as a freshman in college.  No jump wings.....I refuse to jump out of airplanes unless they are on fire. 

A salute to you, sir, if you have.


----------



## Hossfly

Divine.Wind said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always wanted to be in the Army like my career daddy.  Ending up in the Marine Corps was pure happenstance...a consequence of the Carter era.
> 
> View attachment 91504
> 
> 
> 
> I raised my hand 19 Dec 57. I see you had already finished jump school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're almost 20 years ahead of me.  I signed up in early 1975 for the Marine Corps PLC(A) program as a freshman in college.  No jump wings.....I refuse to jump out of airplanes unless they are on fire.
> 
> A salute to you, sir, if you have.
Click to expand...

Never was airborne either. Helicopters were my specialty.


----------



## Divine Wind

Hossfly said:


> Never was airborne either. Helicopters were my specialty.


Great machines!


----------



## DrainBamage

In light of that....


----------



## namvet




----------



## williepete

namvet said:


>



He tickled the stall horn a couple of times. 




....


----------



## Divine Wind

namvet said:


>


Beautiful airplane.  Gotta play the theme song with it:


----------



## namvet

williepete said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He tickled the stall horn a couple of times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
Click to expand...


made of wood and canvas. and those props are to close to the cockpit for my comfort


----------



## Divine Wind

namvet said:


> williepete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He tickled the stall horn a couple of times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> made of wood and canvas. and those props are to close to the cockpit for my comfort
Click to expand...

There are a few aircraft with the props so close that it wouldn't be pretty if one came loose!  The Aero Commander/Shrike/U-4/U-9 has cost a few pilots fingers for pointing outside the cockpit window.


----------



## Divine Wind

namvet said:


>


Awesome Spad photo!    Military Humor

Army Women Around The World


----------



## Manonthestreet

Japan Goes Back To The Future With Lithium-Ion Battery Powered Submarines

According to article we could get 4 of these verse 1 Virginia Class
IF China gets twitchy I think they will be biting off more than they can chew...Nice addition to Allied ops


----------



## DrainBamage

Looks like a Mama Duck and her little F-35lings.


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## williepete

On a wing and a prayer...


----------



## williepete

U.S.S. Essex doing 20 knots in reverse recovers one of her aircraft:


----------



## williepete

Boys will be boys...


----------



## Sunni Man

Best army ever fielded by any country. America should have allied with Germany to defeat the Russian bolshevik jews. The world today would be a safer and more stable place.    ....


----------



## Bleipriester

Sunni Man said:


> Best army ever fielded by any country. America should have allied with Germany to defeat the Russian bolshevik jews. The world today would be a safer and more stable place.    ....


The Wehrmacht (Note: 1871 - 1918: Wehrmacht, 1919 - 1933: Reichswehr, 1933 - 1945: Wehrmacht, whereas "Wehrmacht" is also a term describing an army) is certainly one of the best and most respected armies but the political system of the Nazis was outright unacceptable as it excluded certain people by default.


----------



## namvet

I never knew he was in Nam: 20 February 1966: Brigadier General James M. Stewart, United States Air Force Reserve, flew the last combat mission of his military career, a 12 hour, 50 minute “Arc Light” bombing mission over Vietnam, aboard Boeing B-52 Stratofortress of the 736th Bombardment Squadron, 454th Bombardment Wing. 

Brigadier General James M. (“Jimmy”) Stewart, USAFR (center) with the crew of B-52F Stratofortress 57-149, at Anderson Air Force Base, Guam, 20 February 1966. (U.S. Air Force)


----------



## williepete




----------



## williepete




----------



## williepete

How To Read a Sukhoi Su-27 Flanker’s Body Language:


----------



## longknife




----------



## namvet

This photo was taken by a soldier in Afghanistan of a C-47 Chinook helo rescue mission. The pilot is a PA Guard guy who flies EMS choppers in civilian life. Now how many people on the planet you reckon could set the ass end of a chopper down on the roof top of a shack on a steep mountain cliff and hold it there while soldiers load wounded men in the rear? If this does not impress you, nothing ever will. Gives me the chills and a serious case of the vertigo . I can’t even imagine having the nerve … much less the talent and ability . God Bless our military!


----------



## williepete

namvet said:


> This photo was taken by a soldier in Afghanistan of a C-47 Chinook helo rescue mission. The pilot is a PA Guard guy who flies EMS choppers in civilian life. Now how many people on the planet you reckon could set the ass end of a chopper down on the roof top of a shack on a steep mountain cliff and hold it there while soldiers load wounded men in the rear? If this does not impress you, nothing ever will. Gives me the chills and a serious case of the vertigo . I can’t even imagine having the nerve … much less the talent and ability . God Bless our military!



As much as I rag on rotor heads, I admire their skill.


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet

westwall said:


>


IF thats a 111 They should not have retired these.....


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

US Coast Guard Serving in the Mekong Delta during the war


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet

CDR Salamander: Fullbore Friday


----------



## longknife

An Air Force Elephant Walk


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## DrainBamage




----------



## longknife

Yum.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Igrok_ said:


>



Holly shit that's a photo isn't it.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Why wouldnt you want one of these onboard....the way they can be quickly configged to almost anything seems like no brainer.


----------



## Manonthestreet

New Photos Of U.S. A-10 Thunderbolt II Refueling During Anti-ISIS Mission Show Interesting Weapons Loadout


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## MisterBeale

I've seen comments doubting the historical accuracy and dating of this photo as some have pointed out that these uniforms were not in use till 1943.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## longknife




----------



## DrainBamage

Manonthestreet said:


> New Photos Of U.S. A-10 Thunderbolt II Refueling During Anti-ISIS Mission Show Interesting Weapons Loadout


Looking at that I think that is:

- Four 500 lb JDAMs (two different types?)
- One 2,000 lb JDAM
- One Maverick
- One rocket pod
- One targeting pod
- One 500 lb LGB on far outside station


----------



## namvet




----------



## williepete




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

Why did we have to lose these two great American men?  We knocked out the Taliban 15 years ago! What are we fighting for in Afghanistan?


----------



## basquebromance

this is what happens when you let gays in the military!


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## namvet

GM Loyce Edward Deen burial at sea   


story


----------



## basquebromance

joey sacamano, reporting for duty!


----------



## longknife

basquebromance said:


> joey sacamano, reporting for duty!



With that haircut?


----------



## namvet

putting the mighty MO together






photos


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

Anthony Hayward


----------



## namvet

longknife said:


>


----------



## I amso IR

Cross said:


>


Kinda reminds me of the opening photo, you know, the Apache in the rear view mirror thing? This also is imposing, even if it _is Aussie!_


----------



## longknife

They're still flying cargo around the world!


----------



## longknife




----------



## williepete




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## longknife

Takes a beating and keeps on fighting


----------



## williepete

longknife said:


> Takes a beating and keeps on fighting



Amazing the flaps and gear came down normally and the tires still had air.


----------



## basquebromance

Joey Zinke, reporting for duty!


----------



## williepete




----------



## Igrok_

Bleipriester said:


>


Who is that? Looks like he has the Russian tank.


----------



## Igrok_




----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Igrok_ said:


>



  Nobody..and I mean nobody,complained about Grandmas cooking!


----------



## Bleipriester

Igrok_ said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is that? Looks like he has the Russian tank.
Click to expand...

A Syrian soldier with a T-90 of the SAA. The photo was taken deep inside ISIS held territory almost one year ago. The push towards Raqqa was aborted due to massive rebel offensives and the SDF shifting their focus from Raqqa to Manbij at a moment´s notice. Also, ISIS used hundreds of suicide attacks with trucks in desert storms - something the soldiers thought they were perfectly prepared for. The operation was also backed by Russian special forces.

Syrian Army begins military operation to recapture Raqqa


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

the French president visiting French troops in Fra....Mali, Africa!


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

basquebromance said:


>



Which one of these is not like the other ones?


----------



## basquebromance

veterans have to have fit bodies to be ready for combat!


----------



## Cross

Wart Hog Sr....


----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross

Nuclear capable...fox hole with pancho covering it....duck and cover.... lol


----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Silent Warrior




----------



## Cross

Silent Warrior said:


> View attachment 128713




Dad and crew...


----------



## namvet




----------



## Silent Warrior




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## namvet




----------



## basquebromance

Army Spc. Etienne Murphy died Friday in a vehicle rollover in Syria. He was 22, and a member of the elite 75th Ranger Regiment.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

(The above 3 came from 19 photos that prove the US military has the best views from its offices w/a lot moreover


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## longknife




----------



## ThunderKiss1965

longknife said:


>


The VA rep we use to have in town went around in full Scotsman regalia. Some of my buddies would make fun of him I would remind them that I'm Scottish and that that man was SF in Vietnam he could kill you with his pinky finger. They stopped making fun of him.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## longknife

This was common for Armed Forces Day on a number of posts where I was stationed. Usually in a stadium using junkers. Bring in the tank and show just what a whole lot of tons of steel can do.


----------



## williepete




----------



## Moonglow

longknife said:


> This was common for Armed Forces Day on a number of posts where I was stationed. Usually in a stadium using junkers. Bring in the tank and show just what a whole lot of tons of steel can do.


I preferred going to the range and watching TOW missiles slam into armored vehicles.


----------



## namvet

looks what coming back in service






story


----------



## namvet

Moonglow said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was common for Armed Forces Day on a number of posts where I was stationed. Usually in a stadium using junkers. Bring in the tank and show just what a whole lot of tons of steel can do.
> 
> 
> 
> I preferred going to the range and watching TOW missiles slam into armored vehicles.
Click to expand...


long as its filled with ragheads shoot !!


----------



## Moonglow

namvet said:


> looks what coming back in service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> story


Non-cammo boots?


----------



## Moonglow

namvet said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was common for Armed Forces Day on a number of posts where I was stationed. Usually in a stadium using junkers. Bring in the tank and show just what a whole lot of tons of steel can do.
> 
> 
> 
> I preferred going to the range and watching TOW missiles slam into armored vehicles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> long as its filled with ragheads shoot !!
Click to expand...

Sikhs?


----------



## namvet

Moonglow said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was common for Armed Forces Day on a number of posts where I was stationed. Usually in a stadium using junkers. Bring in the tank and show just what a whole lot of tons of steel can do.
> 
> 
> 
> I preferred going to the range and watching TOW missiles slam into armored vehicles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> long as its filled with ragheads shoot !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sikhs?
Click to expand...


how Sikh are they ???


----------



## Moonglow

namvet said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was common for Armed Forces Day on a number of posts where I was stationed. Usually in a stadium using junkers. Bring in the tank and show just what a whole lot of tons of steel can do.
> 
> 
> 
> I preferred going to the range and watching TOW missiles slam into armored vehicles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> long as its filled with ragheads shoot !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sikhs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how Sikh are they ???
Click to expand...

Enough to wear a turban.


----------



## namvet

Moonglow said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was common for Armed Forces Day on a number of posts where I was stationed. Usually in a stadium using junkers. Bring in the tank and show just what a whole lot of tons of steel can do.
> 
> 
> 
> I preferred going to the range and watching TOW missiles slam into armored vehicles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> long as its filled with ragheads shoot !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sikhs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how Sikh are they ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Enough to wear a turban.
Click to expand...


doesn't that make you're car go faster ??


----------



## Moonglow

namvet said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I preferred going to the range and watching TOW missiles slam into armored vehicles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> long as its filled with ragheads shoot !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sikhs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how Sikh are they ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Enough to wear a turban.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> doesn't that make you're car go faster ??
Click to expand...

Only if you are out for the kill.


----------



## longknife




----------



## Moonglow

longknife said:


>


I had all that but the DD-214 before I joined.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

George W. Bush and Paul Ryan visited wounded veterans in Dallas


----------



## Geaux4it

SteadyMercury said:


>



Believe it or not, this picture was taken by my group and I was onboard. Credit NAVAIR Photo, PT Mugu CA. We were told to crop it because the crew was on the helo deck aft. 

-Geaux


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

Eisenhower with the troops


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## williepete




----------



## basquebromance

me with Serbian veteran Milad Teletovic


----------



## basquebromance

Tony Wamp and his son Emilio Wamp


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## namvet

basquebromance said:


> Eisenhower with the troops



he's asking that guy what state he's from and how's the hunting and fishing


----------



## basquebromance

Richard Hensarling


----------



## basquebromance

Pentagon names soldiers killed in Afghanistan: Cpl. Dillon C. Baldridge, Sgt. William M. Bays & Sgt. Eric M. Houck


----------



## Daryl Hunt

namvet said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eisenhower with the troops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's asking that guy what state he's from and how's the hunting and fishing
Click to expand...


My Father tells of a time that he came under heavy fire and dived into a Ditch and some SOB almost landed on him.  He started to chew out the SOB but quickly noted it was Ike and he kept his trap shut.  Ike went out into the field quite a bit and really knew what was happening doing things like that.


----------



## longknife

Daryl Hunt said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eisenhower with the troops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's asking that guy what state he's from and how's the hunting and fishing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My Father tells of a time that he came under heavy fire and dived into a Ditch and some SOB almost landed on him.  He started to chew out the SOB but quickly noted it was Ike and he kept his trap shut.  Ike went out into the field quite a bit and really knew what was happening doing things like that.
Click to expand...


And Dugout Dug had the ball to say that Ike was the best clerk he ever had.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## longknife

US Army – 242 Years Old
























More @ The US Army is 242 years old — here are 22 photos of its storied history


----------



## basquebromance

Marines w/ 2nd Low Altitude Air Defense Battalion fire a Stinger missile during a training exercise


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## namvet

former Vet Leon Cooper returns to Tarawa and a shocker


----------



## basquebromance

Alan Smith


----------



## basquebromance

both Trump supporters, Sherrif David Clarke & his dad, an Airborne Ranger fought in Korea. Trump tweeted this photo. it got 50,000 likes!


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

Trump shakes hands with retired U.S. Army Sgt. Michael Verardo


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

Pete "Good riddance to fidel castro" Hegseth, who now works at Fox News


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## longknife

Right after D-Day


----------



## longknife




----------



## basquebromance

for Navy seal  Jon Tumilson and his dog Hawkeye not even death could break their loyal bond


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## williepete




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Manonthestreet said:


>



 The Osprey has to be one of the coolest new military aircraft in decades.
While it had it's problems in the beginning it's turned out to be all it was advertized as.


----------



## namvet

French women pours a hot cup of tea for a British soldier fighting in Normandy, 1944


----------



## longknife

X-29


----------



## namvet




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

"Only in America. My life would have been an impossible dream anywhere else, so I tell everyone I am not self-made, I'm American-made." - Arnold


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## basquebromance

Senile McCain in Afghanistan


----------



## basquebromance

19-year-old Army Pfc. Hansen B. Kirkpatrick, who was tragically killed in afghanistan today


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Weatherman2020

Always loved the Prowler.  To be retired in a couple of years.


----------



## longknife




----------



## basquebromance

Veteran who lost all four limbs in Afghanistan explosion meets w/ Trump & President Pence in the White House. Thank you for your service!


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## williepete




----------



## Weatherman2020

Thunderbirds over Loch Ness Monday.


----------



## basquebromance

Bella Preister, of Omaha, hugs her father, Maj. Jeremy Preister, as he steps off a bus to a welcoming ceremony on Thursday in Nebraska. About 90 National Guard soldiers, members of the 1st Infantry Division Main Command Post-Operational Detachment, met their families for the first time after spending the last 9 months deployed in iraq


----------



## longknife

The video is @ Here are the dangerous and intense methods the US Navy uses to keep its warships supplied at sea


----------



## namvet

longknife said:


> The video is @ Here are the dangerous and intense methods the US Navy uses to keep its warships supplied at sea



In Nam we had the ever innocent Russian Trawlers behind us. you could see em out there with film camera's running. whenever carriers launched missions they radioed ahead to let the gookers know we were coming. also played Russian roulette. they ran up in front of us then cut 90 degrees in front forcing emergency break away's


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## longknife

The oldest active vessel in the US Navy. USS Constitution


----------



## basquebromance

The Commandant of the Marine Corps Gen. Robert Neller throws first pitch at Nationals game


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## longknife




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

General John Kelly lost his eldest son in combat in Afghanistan in 2010


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

Army medic James McCloughan gettin the Medal of Honor


----------



## basquebromance

Pence in Estonia


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## longknife

basquebromance said:


> Army medic James McCloughan gettin the Medal of Honor



I watched the entire ceremony. The guy's a true hero and I can't understand why he wasn't recognized sooner.


----------



## longknife




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## longknife




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

The Make a wish foundation let a kid be a tank commander for a day


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## longknife

Possible next generation lift attack aircraft.


----------



## williepete

longknife said:


> Possible next generation lift attack aircraft.



Hope not with only one engine but you might be right.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

May our heartfelt condolences comfort family friends of Capt.Benjamin R.Cross Cpl.Nathaniel F.Ordway  Lance Cpl.Ruben P. Velasco


----------



## longknife




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Sunni Man

*My father who fought in Europe during WWll

Told me the ideal army would be comprised of American soldiers led by German officers.*   ....


----------



## basquebromance

Honoring US Army Cpl. Jeremy R. Shank, 18 of Jackson, Mo. died Sept 6,2006 in Balad,Iraq of wounds in Hawijah, Iraq


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

basquebromance said:


> Honoring US Army Cpl. Jeremy R. Shank, 18 of Jackson, Mo. died Sept 6,2006 in Balad,Iraq of wounds in Hawijah, Iraq



Thank you for posting this!

Just curious, but why is this soldier wearing MILES gear?


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## namvet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## williepete

Sunni Man said:


> *My father who fought in Europe during WWll
> 
> Told me the ideal army would be comprised of American soldiers led by German officers.*   ....



Which one is your Dad?


----------



## namvet

Early bombs





*“Thin Man” Plutonium Gun Type Bomb Casings in 1944. In the background you can see “Fat Man” casings. It is unknown whether they are the early Model 1222 “Fat Man” casings, which required 1,200 bolts to assemble, or the later Model 1561 casings which were substantially easier to assemble and which were used for the production versions.*
*




*
http://www.alternatewars.com/Bomb_Loading/Bomb_Guide.htm


----------



## longknife

GI amazing ingenuity


----------



## williepete

longknife said:


> GI amazing* ingenuity*



If you ever get a chance or are interested, read "General Kinney Reports". The ingenuity those guys used to do the near impossible makes you proud to be an American.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

basquebromance said:


>


Watch out!  The LtCol on the left is about to shoot down his wristwatch with his right hand!


----------



## Weatherman2020

Air National Guard C-130 preparing to drop fire retardant in Fresno a few weeks ago.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

A carved statue of Chris Kyle, this is what i call a masterpiece!


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

US Army 1st Lt. Griffith B.Bedworth of Woodbridge, Ct. and US Army Maj. Stephen R. Porcella of Worcester, Ma, KIA 11-30-67,Vietnam.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

can you believe this west point guy?


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

Maj. Jeffrey Keenan greets his children Brayden, 8, left, and Ainsley, 5, right, after he comes home from a deployment to Kuwait.


----------



## basquebromance

army veteran Emilio Cancio with President Trump


----------



## basquebromance

"Coast Guard Vet Joe Rocchead worked Superbowl 25 and received 1 of only 25 Superbowl 25 windsocks. He burned it today."


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

that's Governor McMaster, a friend of Trump, with the military


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

Puerto Rico


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## basquebromance

R.I.P Sgt Major Chris Moyer and His Warrior K9  Valco, US Army


----------



## longknife

SR-72


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

Staff Sgt. Shilo Harris, US Army


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

we can survive without the American athlete but not without the American soldier


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## longknife




----------



## basquebromance

Christopher Roybal, a veteran who served in Afghanistan is among the people killed in the Las Vegas shooting, his mother confirms. Remember his service and honor his sacrifice. R.I.P Warrior


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

Capt. Mark “Tyler” Moss, US Air Force


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## longknife

Marines attach a barrier to a V-22 Osprey tilt-rotor aircraft while working to reinforce the Guajataca Dam in Puerto Rico in Hurricane Maria’s aftermath, Oct. 3, 2017.


----------



## basquebromance

President Trump with Rob O'Neill, the guy who killed Bin Laden


----------



## basquebromance

Norwegian army


----------



## williepete




----------



## basquebromance

A little French girl kisses American soldier, Tec-4 Elvin Harley of the 3rd Armored Division on February 14, 1945 in France.


----------



## basquebromance

Da Nang, Vietnam. A young Marine private waits on the beach during the Marine landing, 3 August 1965.


----------



## longknife




----------



## basquebromance

Sadly these 6 heroes who were killed while looking for Crooked Bowe Bergdahl will not get any press today- during Bergdahl’s trial.


----------



## basquebromance

Darell Issa visits the troops in Kabul


----------



## basquebromance

WWE legend Ric Flair meets the troops!


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## longknife




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## williepete




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Sunni Man

*Waffen SS ..... toughest and best trained soldiers during WWll



*


----------



## DrainBamage

Interesting weapon load... two HARMs, a JDAM, and an LRASM.

Safe to assume it's for testing but still first time I've seen an LRASM actually mounted on the wing of an aircraft.


----------



## DrainBamage

... and testing of LRASM from vertical launch cell on Burke destroyer. They saved money by using proven ASROC booster.


----------



## DrainBamage

B-1 will be the other aircraft (along with F-18) to deploy LRASM.


----------



## longknife




----------



## basquebromance

at the Marine Corps marathon!


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

"President Trump bestows Medal Of Freedom to Capt. Gary M. Rose on Monday for his conspicuous gallantry during the Vietnam War."


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

"This day is long overdue. On behalf of Congress, I am humbled to present the Congressional Gold Medal to the Filipino veterans of WWII" - Speaker Ryan


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## longknife




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## longknife




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Balancer

Soviet soldiers lead a wounded German prisoner.


----------



## basquebromance

Honoring Jeremy Parsons, who died in the Iraq War


----------



## longknife




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

FOX's Bret Baier at the DMZ (on South Korea's side)


----------



## Crixus




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

Louie Gohmert meets with vets on veterans day!


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

Vice President Mike Pence washes Vietnam Veterans Memorial Wall to mark Veterans Day


----------



## basquebromance

WWE legends Ric Flair & Shawn Michaels with a vet


----------



## basquebromance

Senator Corker (me & Trump call him Little Bob Corker) with a disabled vet


----------



## basquebromance

not all the NFL are douches. Panthers superstar Running Back Christian McCaffrey greets a vet!


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## basquebromance

not all the NFL are douchebags!


----------



## basquebromance

World War II veteran turns 100 on Veterans Day


----------



## basquebromance

He's an officer and a gentleman! Meet U.S. Army chopper pilot Bobby Zizelman who took pity on Trump spokeswoman Sarah Sanders and gave her his coat on a chilly Korea day


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

Estonian and US Army soldiers conduct live-fire training during a combat exercise near Tapa, Estonia, April 6, 2017.


----------



## longknife




----------



## basquebromance

Soldier assigned to 2nd Brigade Combat Team, 34th Infantry Division, Task Force Red Bulls, reads some Dari phrases to two curious young Afghan boys during Operation Promethium Puma at Galuch Valley


----------



## basquebromance

Thank you for your service and sacrifice.


----------



## Viacheslav

On November 17, a new nuclear submarine missile carrier of the project "Borey-A" "Prince Vladimir" was launched


----------



## basquebromance

A homeless veteran recently passed away on the streets of Boston. He died with no living family members or friends -- meaning that no one would attend his burial. But that all changed when Catholic Memorial high school decided to step in to give him a final farewell.


----------



## basquebromance

from the Falcons-Seahawks game tonight. there's hope for the NFL!


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

A Marine greets his family after returning from a seven month deployment.


----------



## basquebromance

Food for thought.


----------



## Manonthestreet

5000LB Mach 3 antiship missile.....thats gonna hurt


----------



## basquebromance

R.I.P Sgt. Thomas Zachary Spitzer. USMC


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

The Blue Angel's aircraft


----------



## basquebromance

U.S. Army Specialist Seth Howard had an emotional surprise waiting for him on Friday when he returned home to Ohio. His friends and family gathered to witness his first meeting with his 6-month-old son, who was born in May, at a welcome home event.


----------



## longknife




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

US Army Captain Adam P. Synder, 26 yrs old of Ft. Pierce, Florida. Adam was K.I.A. on December 5, 2007 when his truck hit an IED in Tikrit, Iraq. R.I.P. Brother...Salute! Gone but not forgotten


----------



## basquebromance

A sailor meets his child for the first time following the guided-missile cruiser USS Vella Gulf's (CG 72) return to homeport.


----------



## basquebromance

U.S. Marines from III-Marine Expeditionary Force from Okinawa, Japan, run on the snow to attend a joint military winter exercise with South Korean marines in Pyeongchang, South Korea.


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## longknife




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## longknife

I bet this one won’t break down or run into another ship


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

longknife said:


> I bet this one won’t break down or run into another ship



If it does, the crew can walk ashore!


----------



## Bleipriester

Syrian TOS 1 MLRS in Hama countryside Dec 24.


----------



## longknife

US soldiers killed in 2017


----------



## longknife




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Weatherman2020

Couple of months ago wife and I got to spend some time with the son of Jack Nortrop and his wife.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Weatherman2020 said:


> Couple of months ago wife and I got to spend some time with the son of Jack Nortrop and his wife.
> View attachment 169307


How did that transpire?


----------



## longknife

V280 tiltrotor aircraft


----------



## longknife

China.s world largest amphibious aircraft


----------



## longknife




----------



## basquebromance

New York National Guard Soldiers, deployed to Ukraine, spent the day visiting an orphanage. During the visit, Soldiers brought games and toys and spent a few hours playing with the children.


----------



## basquebromance

Marine Cpl. R.L. Quisenberry carries lots of beer in Korea, 1951


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## longknife

SR-71 Replacement


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## williepete




----------



## Selivan

I served in the border forces of the USSR
-------------
So that you. Americans, you can look at me in 1985-1987 ...


----------



## Selivan

I am very young, strong and beautiful ...
--------------------------------
To wander, now I'm old, fat and lazy ...
Therefore ... I go to such forums of Americans and swear ...


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## longknife

USS Fitzgerald coming home


----------



## basquebromance

U.S. Air Force Tech. Sgt. Nicholas Mitchell, squats down to catch his son upon his return home from a six-month deployment.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

basquebromance said:


>




Mk 1 Mod 0 Fur Missile!


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Selivan

The Americans got into Afghanistan ...
The Taliban shot down an American Chinook helicopter ...
------------------------
The Americans asked the Russians to transport the "Chinook"

The Russians allowed the Americans to take out their helicopter, using a Russian helicopter, which is more powerful ...


----------



## Selivan

I do not like the "conspiracy theory" and I prefer Marxism.
The fact that you "shut your mouth" is the truth.
And do not argue


----------



## Inmar

Satan is still the best keeper of the world on Earth.


----------



## Selivan

Inmar said:


> ...Satan is still the best keeper of the world on Earth....



Do not scare the Americans ...
They are good guys, only they are "well brainwashed" ...
-----------------
But I agree with you ..
- Americans do not know how to make missiles, so even in space, on the International Space Station, they fly on Russian missiles ..
- Besides ... you'll be surprised, but Russia does all the restrooms at this station!"  Americans do not even know how to use their shit in the Cosmos ..
It's funny ...


----------



## longknife

Vietnam, US Fresh water navy


----------



## Selivan




----------



## Selivan




----------



## Inmar

Selivan said:


>


----------



## harmonica

Obiwan said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God, that brings back memories of Arctic training...
> On another note.... 11H20....
> View attachment 48073
Click to expand...

we had a TOW missile fly ''not far away'' from us
the rocket's blast moved the camo nets
the shooters did not know we were there


----------



## Selivan

still look and really like.
Chinese lady at the parade


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## longknife




----------



## basquebromance

"The week of February 14 each year is our opportunity to say thank you to a special group of men and women: The more than 98,000 Veterans of the U.S. armed services who are cared for every day in VA medical centers, outpatient clinics, domiciliaries and nursing homes. The National Salute to Veteran Patients week also provides an opportunity for the community to become acquainted with the volunteer opportunities within the medical center. At the Tennessee Valley Healthcare System, community volunteer held a Mardi Gras parade this week through the hallways while visiting with Veterans, bringing smiles to faces all along the way."


----------



## longknife




----------



## HereWeGoAgain

longknife said:


>



  Not something ya wanna see behind you....if you're the enemy.


----------



## Viacheslav

First photos of new Iraqi T90 tanks delivered by Russia to Iraq. Over 73 tanks have been delivered as the Iraqi military upgrades its tank fleet with the most advanced Russian tank available for export. Iraqi crews have already received training in Russia.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Viacheslav said:


> First photos of new Iraqi T90 tanks delivered by Russia to Iraq. Over 73 tanks have been delivered as the Iraqi military upgrades its tank fleet with the most advanced Russian tank available for export. Iraqi crews have already received training in Russia.



We supplied them with M1 Abrams.  And have had to blow them up to keep them out of ISIS hands.  There are 8 in the Syrian Pro Iranian Rebels hands right now.  Don't look for the US to provide any more M1 Abrams to Iraq.


----------



## Likkmee




----------



## Viacheslav

Daryl Hunt said:


> Don't look for the US to provide any more M1 Abrams to Iraq.



I'm not sure, "Pecunia non olet", now Iraq is poor and can't afford to buy M1 Abrams, T-90 is almost twice cheaper


----------



## longknife




----------



## HereWeGoAgain

longknife said:


>



  Korea?


----------



## longknife

HereWeGoAgain said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Korea?
Click to expand...


Yep. The last M.A.S.H.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

longknife said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Korea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. The last M.A.S.H.
Click to expand...


 Gotta give em a lot of respect.


----------



## longknife




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Manonthestreet said:


>



AWAC's... The real reason we hold battlefield superiority.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AWAC's... The real reason we hold battlefield superiority.
Click to expand...


  It ain't glamorous but it's vital.


----------



## longknife

HereWeGoAgain said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AWAC's... The real reason we hold battlefield superiority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It ain't glamorous but it's vital.
Click to expand...


Can you imagine being stuck in the spot in the back where they control the boom?


----------



## longknife




----------



## HereWeGoAgain

longknife said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AWAC's... The real reason we hold battlefield superiority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It ain't glamorous but it's vital.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you imagine being stuck in the spot in the back where they control the boom?
Click to expand...


  Absolute boredom. Even handling the refuel boom would be more exciting.
    But no less important.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

longknife said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AWAC's... The real reason we hold battlefield superiority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It ain't glamorous but it's vital.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you imagine being stuck in the spot in the back where they control the boom?
Click to expand...


There is no boom.  It's not a tanker.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

HereWeGoAgain said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AWAC's... The real reason we hold battlefield superiority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It ain't glamorous but it's vital.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you imagine being stuck in the spot in the back where they control the boom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolute boredom. Even handling the refuel boom would be more exciting.
> But no less important.
Click to expand...


There is no boom.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AWAC's... The real reason we hold battlefield superiority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It ain't glamorous but it's vital.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you imagine being stuck in the spot in the back where they control the boom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolute boredom. Even handling the refuel boom would be more exciting.
> But no less important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no boom.
Click to expand...


   So the fuel magically flows from the tanker to the fighter?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

AWACS is not a tanker.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> AWACS is not a tanker.



 Of course not.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AWAC's... The real reason we hold battlefield superiority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It ain't glamorous but it's vital.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you imagine being stuck in the spot in the back where they control the boom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no boom.  It's not a tanker.
Click to expand...


  I see the confusion now.
Obviously I know what AWACS


Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> AWACS is not a tanker.



  I see the problem.
I answered to someone else's preconceived notion without thinking.
     I know the difference between AWACS and a Stratotanker.


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Manonthestreet said:


>



  Gives ya the warm fuzzies.


----------



## williepete




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## williepete

Manonthestreet said:


>



Visiting there is a very moving experience. Highly recommended.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

williepete said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visiting there is a very moving experience. Highly recommended.
Click to expand...


  I'll never forget my first visit when I was around eight or nine.
It gave me goosebumps seeing the bullet pock marks on the walls.
   The place just oozes history and Texas Pride.

    It amazed me how many people failed to remove their hat when entering. 
   The guards set them straight right quick!


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## HereWeGoAgain

longknife said:


>



  Ain't that the truth!!!


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## longknife

Russian AN-225 "Cossack"


----------



## longknife

Kosovo, Camp Bondsteel


----------



## basquebromance

The man in the middle is Col. Arnaud Beltrame, who offered himself to be swapped for a woman kept as a hostage by a terrorist last week. While in military school, he finished at the top of his class, which earned him the honor of holding the flag. He will not be forgotten.


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Weatherman2020

My grandfather served in both World Wars. In WW1 he woke up wounded after a battle in a mass grave. Unfortunately people didn't recognize PTSD, and today we still don't understand it.


----------



## longknife




----------



## williepete

Manonthestreet said:


>



Love the Hula dancer. I'm looking for a pair of fuzzy dice to hang in our simulator cockpit. Sure the boss will love that.


----------



## Weatherman2020

USS Iowa in the Panama Canal. 12" clearance on each side.


 

USS Iowa. Perspective.


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## longknife

Sixth Generation Fighter


----------



## longknife




----------



## Bleipriester

2017:





2018:


----------



## Weatherman2020

Plenty of leg room.


----------



## longknife




----------



## miketx

Bleipriester said:


> 2017:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2018:


Fuck with Trump.


----------



## longknife




----------



## miketx

longknife said:


>


----------



## longknife

They were flying when I was in high school-enrollment


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

miketx said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 187958
Click to expand...


 I knew it was a Transformer!


----------



## williepete




----------



## basquebromance

President Trump looks the happiest when he is surrounded by the troops and our law enforcement.


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Manonthestreet said:


>


Rocket powered vibrator?


----------



## basquebromance

U.S. veteran William Barr, 94, was awarded with the French Legion of Honor Tuesday by French President Emmanuel Macron for his service in WWII. Barr served in the Battle of the Bulge and fought across France and into Germany.


----------



## basquebromance

Glenn Beck's cousin, Mitt Beck


----------



## IsaacNewton

basquebromance said:


> President Trump looks the happiest when he is surrounded by the troops and our law enforcement.




He's mocking them, he dodged the draft by claiming 'bone spurs'. Trump is a coward.


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

happy mother's day


----------



## basquebromance

Flower Power photogrаph by Bernie Boston of аn anti-war protester, who places a flower in a soldier's gun. 1967


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Weatherman2020

Air show today.


----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## Weatherman2020

IsaacNewton said:


> View attachment 193863


Good one' but that would be three VC's walk into a bar.
That's 60's gear.


----------



## Manonthestreet

WWII bomber Memphis Belle is lovingly restored and put on display | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Manonthestreet

Weatherman2020 said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 193863
> 
> 
> 
> Good one' but that would be three VC's walk into a bar.
> That's 60's gear.
Click to expand...

Browning Automatic Rifle M1918 'BAR' Machine Gun


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

Iraq war vet Nicolas Long!


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Weatherman2020

Manonthestreet said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 193863
> 
> 
> 
> Good one' but that would be three VC's walk into a bar.
> That's 60's gear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Browning Automatic Rifle M1918 'BAR' Machine Gun
Click to expand...

And?  1918-1990's.
Helmet, uniform and backpack 1960's.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Manonthestreet said:


>


They fly like a cheap 1920's special effects plane on film. Unrealistic. Incredible machine to watch.


----------



## longknife

Weatherman2020 said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They fly like a cheap 1920's special effects plane on film. Unrealistic. Incredible machine to watch.
Click to expand...


*I've seen a number of USAF aircraft doing something similar out at Nellis AFB.*


----------



## williepete




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## williepete




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## longknife




----------



## Daryl Hunt

Bleipriester said:


>



Gives a new meaning to "Gimme yer Wallet"


----------



## basquebromance

"Jon Stewart is hoisted up in the air by members of Team Air Force during the opening ceremony of the Department of Defense Warrior Games at the U.S. Air Force Academy in Colorado Springs, Colorado, June 2, 2018. First held in Colorado Springs in 2010, the Warrior Games were established as a way to expose service members who were wounded, ill or injured to adaptive sports. The Air Force is the host service for this year's Games. "


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## williepete




----------



## longknife

New Israeli dune buggy. Not messing around.


----------



## williepete




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

The HCMS Edmundston a diffuse-lighting (cloaked) Canadian corvette in WWII


----------



## longknife




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## williepete

Manonthestreet said:


>



That's insane. Aerial refueling while hauling a sling load. I can't even imagine how hard that is.


----------



## longknife

williepete said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's insane. Aerial refueling while hauling a sling load. I can't even imagine how hard that is.
Click to expand...


And choppers don't have autopilots


----------



## williepete

longknife said:


> And choppers don't have autopilots



Not that you could refuel with the autopilot on.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

williepete said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> And choppers don't have autopilots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that you could refuel with the autopilot on.
Click to expand...


They had to wait until they grew hair around it.


----------



## Bleipriester

When you´re deep inside the Reich...


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Bleipriester said:


> When you´re deep inside the Reich...



Keeps the Amway Sales People to a Minimum.


----------



## williepete




----------



## longknife

From Online Users Agree, Soldiers Singing 'Amazing Grace' Will Give You Chills


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Bleipriester said:


> When you´re deep inside the Reich...



Or the Riech is deep within you.


----------



## Bleipriester

German government TV today claimed women in Syria must wear headscarfs and cannot divorce.
Let the tanks roll.


----------



## Bleipriester

Daryl Hunt said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you´re deep inside the Reich...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or the Riech is deep within you.
Click to expand...

Sorry, but I am not the sorry we have an army guy.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Bleipriester said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you´re deep inside the Reich...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or the Riech is deep within you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, but I am not the sorry we have an army guy.
Click to expand...


I feel insulted.  I would rather have a sister working a navy whorehouse than marry a grunt.


----------



## Bleipriester

Daryl Hunt said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you´re deep inside the Reich...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or the Riech is deep within you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, but I am not the sorry we have an army guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I feel insulted.  I would rather have a sister working a navy whorehouse than marry a grunt.
Click to expand...

Pure egoism. Your poor sister.


----------



## longknife

Long distance combat swimming used by SEALS


----------



## longknife

From this:






to this:


----------



## williepete




----------



## Manonthestreet

that's a 120mm gun firing all NATO Tank munitions...Italian.....


----------



## mhansen2

longknife said:


> From this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this:


Neat shots of SS Seeandbee before and after her conversion to USS Wolverine (IX-64)


----------



## longknife




----------



## basquebromance

World War II veteran, Claude Cawood, gives Jeffery Lemire, of the @RINationalGuard, a high-five while visiting Soldiers supporting the Northern Strike exercise.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## mhansen2

What is "El Supremo" doing in that photo?


----------



## mhansen2

Trump snubs McCain during bill signing intended to honor him

So this is what he was doing.


----------



## Bleipriester

When you´re too deep inside the Reich...


----------



## Hossfly

Three old broken down Cavalry Troopers. We've been together since April '64. We were at an old buddy's funeral 2017 in Greensboro, NC. Joe Marm, in the middle received the MOH at the battle of LZ X-Ray Nov 14, 1965.


----------



## mhansen2

"Old?"  Maybe, but "broken down," well, I don't see it.   

Mike.  Former US Navy, AO1 and trusty, crusty Shellback.


----------



## DrainBamage

Two Norwegian F-35s training with two US F-22s.


----------



## williepete




----------



## longknife

Russia upgrading almost 70 year old airframes to make a Tu-22M3M bomber


----------



## Hossfly

Hossfly said:


> Three old broken down Cavalry Troopers. We've been together since April '64. We were at an old buddy's funeral 2017 in Greensboro, NC. Joe Marm, in the middle received the MOH at the battle of LZ X-Ray Nov 14, 1965.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 210716


Funeral was in Winston-Salem instead of G'boro. My bad.


----------



## longknife

1952, first flight of Avro Vulcan


----------



## DrainBamage




----------



## basquebromance

Tebow with the troops!


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Daryl Hunt

Manonthestreet said:


>



what is it, whose is it, where is it.


----------



## williepete

Sometimes you do things just because you can.


----------



## williepete




----------



## Windparadox

`
What are those round tubes at the top of the picture? All armored vehicles seem to have them including tanks.
`
`


----------



## williepete

Windparadox said:


> What are those round tubes at the top of the picture? All armored vehicles seem to have them including tanks.



They detonate shape charge warheads far enough away from the armor so that the molten jet of copper from the shaped charge doesn't penetrate the armor.


----------



## williepete

Windparadox said:


> What are those round tubes at the top of the picture? All armored vehicles seem to have them including tanks.



Oops. I see you are pointing out the smoke grenade launchers. My bad.

I was explaining the cage structure around the vehicle. I'll engage brain before typing next time. Sorry.


Product Information | KMW




----------


----------



## DrainBamage

williepete said:


>


Now that is a really cool picture. 

Thanks.


----------



## Manonthestreet

We Have The Best Images And Video Yet Of The H03 Firebird Spy Plane And Boy Does It Sound Odd


----------



## mhansen2

williepete said:


>


Good ol' P-38.


----------



## longknife

Manonthestreet said:


> We Have The Best Images And Video Yet Of The H03 Firebird Spy Plane And Boy Does It Sound Odd



T*hank you.*
*Interesting piece and pictures. First I've seen about this particular aircraft. Looks interesting and sure is quiet.*


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## longknife

Gruman XF5F-1 Skyrocket


----------



## Doc7505

SteadyMercury said:


> USAF here


----------



## longknife

I’ve actually seen this fly over Southern California when I was a kid


----------



## longknife




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## longknife

Christmas break during WWI.


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet

Not a ME109 as reported. Looks more like FW190
WWII Nazi Plane Crashes in Flames on Highway 101 in the Valley


----------



## mhansen2

It actually does, but it's neither.

Vintage Plane Crashes Onto 101 Freeway In Agoura Hills

"The Federal Aviation Administration said the plane is an SNJ-5 or AT-6 – a World War II training aircraft. Van Nuys Airport confirmed it belongs to the Condor Squadron Vintage Flying Club."


----------



## williepete

_"Nazi Plane Up in Flames on L.A. Freeway"_

I've been flying for 46 years and I never realized aircraft held political beliefs.


Press release from The Condor Squadron:


FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE


At approximately 13:45 this afternoon, one of our North American AT-6/SNJ aircraft was involved in an emergency landing on the 101 freeway following an engine failure.

The pilot, Rob Sandberg, was uninjured in the incident, and avoided all vehicular traffic, property, and people on the surface. The aircraft itself was badly damaged.

In the interest of furthering aviation safety, The Condor Squadron of Van Nuys is fully and openly cooperating with the

NTSB and FAA in investigating the cause of this mechanical failure, and will share any information as it becomes available.

We would like to take this opportunity to thank the Lost Hills Sheriffs Station, California Highway Patrol, Ventura County

Fire Department, CalTrans, and all First Responders for their tireless efforts this afternoon.

Chris Rushing

President

_Condor Squadron Home page
_


----------



## mhansen2

A big BRAVO ZULU to Rob Sandberg!


----------



## williepete




----------



## DrainBamage

HMS Queen Elizabeth


----------



## mhansen2

Are you sure?

HMS Queen Elizabeth | Royal Navy


----------



## DrainBamage

Hah you're right I glanced and thought it had two superstructures. That's a Wasp class LHD with F-35s on the deck.


----------



## mhansen2

Carriers are like full size SUVs.  From a distance they all look alike.


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## DrainBamage




----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

DrainBamage said:


> Hah you're right I glanced and thought it had two superstructures. That's a Wasp class LHD with F-35s on the deck.



No.  It is USS America (LHA-6)!


----------



## longknife




----------



## mhansen2

Excellent sign!


----------



## DrainBamage

Third time = charm

USS America, LHA-6


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

DrainBamage said:


> Third time = charm
> 
> USS America, LHA-6



See post #875.


----------



## DrainBamage

And another view of USS America, without helos on deck instead of F-35 squadron. Trailing her is a Burke destroyer, San Antonio class LPD, Freedom class LCS, and a Tico cruiser.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

DrainBamage said:


> And another view of USS America, without helos on deck instead of F-35 squadron. Trailing her is a Burke destroyer, San Antonio class LPD, Freedom class LCS, and a Tico cruiser.



I see several Seahawk helos on deck and Ospreys on the starboard side.

BTW, the second ship is Canadian.


----------



## longknife




----------



## williepete

"Any landing you can walk away from..."

(This one's on top of a hangar.)


----------



## Manonthestreet

The Fighting Escadrille Lafayette - Hamilton’s The Community House to honor heroes of WWI


----------



## williepete

Manonthestreet said:


> The Fighting Escadrille Lafayette - Hamilton’s The Community House to honor heroes of WWI


----------



## candycorn




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

Tightens the gut.


----------



## Mindful

Peter Jackson's latest masterpiece:


----------



## williepete




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## DrainBamage

How many should we launch? Just send the entire wing.


----------



## DrainBamage

Video from same...


----------



## longknife




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## sparky

we got the kewlest stuff ....


----------



## longknife




----------



## DrainBamage

Joint exercises in Europe, that's an American F-15, British F-35, and French Rafale.






After 45 years the F-15 is still the prettiest of the lot, especially compared to Stubby Stealthy and Monsieur Refueling Probe.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

DrainBamage said:


> Joint exercises in Europe, that's an American F-15, British F-35, and French Rafale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 45 years the F-15 is still the prettiest of the lot, especially compared to Stubby Stealthy and Monsieur Refueling Probe.



That prettiness has allowed it to be the fastest fighter with the least amount of power.  The other two that are faster are ugly and have huge amounts of power and huge amounts of problems.  In the end, the F-15 can do mission generation very high and numbers do count.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Navy Strike Fighter Squadron VFA-103, the famous "Jolly Rogers," will lead a huge formation of 21 jets over College Station, Texas where the George H.W. Bush library is located, to pay tribute to the legendary Naval Aviator and 41st President of the United States. Bush will be laid to rest next to First Lady Barbara Bush on the library's grounds on Thursday at the culmination of the memorial services Navy Hornet Adorned With George Bush's Name To Lead 21 Jet Flyover For Presidential Funeral
Aircraft from Strike Fighter Squadron (VFA) 103, the “Jolly Rogers”; VFA-143, the “Pukin’ Dogs”; VFA-32, the “Swordsmen”; VFA-83, the “Rampagers”; VFA-131, the “Wildcats”; VFA-105, the “Gunslingers”; VFA-31, the “Tomcatters”; and VFA-87, the “Golden Warriors,” all departed Oceana today ahead of their participation in the flyover. Navy Will Perform Unprecedented 21-Fighter Flyover for Bush Funeral - USNI News


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## DrainBamage




----------



## longknife

The Coast Guard turned down a request for an Arctic exercise out of concern the US' only heavy icebreaker would break down and Russia would have to rescue it @ The Coast Guard turned down a request for an Arctic exercise out of concern the US' only heavy icebreaker would break down and Russia would have to rescue it

40 years old and barely hanging together


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Weatherman2020

Fully loaded and ready to rumble. USS Harry S. Truman


----------



## DrainBamage

Yamato meeting 2,000 lb bomb





Gunship with SDBs under the wing





F-35A


----------



## DrainBamage




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## longknife

Unloading in a Noway fjord


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Daryl Hunt

Manonthestreet said:


>




Even without the fancy paint job, the F-16 is by far the sexiest jet fighter ever made.


----------



## Bleipriester

longknife said:


>


Drivers, keep in mind a tank´s brake path is shorter than yours.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Bleipriester said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drivers, keep in mind a tank´s brake path is shorter than yours.
Click to expand...


And some idiot in a Honda will try and cut them off.


----------



## DrainBamage

Daryl Hunt said:


> Even without the fancy paint job, the F-16 is by far the sexiest jet fighter ever made.


Ahh give some love to that which never came to be...


----------



## longknife

AH-64E superior to Russian Ka-52 in the desert


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## williepete

"Too close for missiles. Going for guns."


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

williepete said:


> "Too close for missiles. Going for guns."


Did the fighter already kill off the front 4 reindeer?  I only see 5!


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> williepete said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Too close for missiles. Going for guns."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the fighter already kill off the front 4 reindeer?  I only see 5!
Click to expand...


Even Santa has Budget Cuts.  The Elves had to eat.


----------



## williepete

Click on pic to enlarge.






-------------


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet

The Navy Just Ordered the 'Orca,' an Extra-Large Unmanned Submarine by Boeing
43 million for 4….I like it. Could be very useful against China and potentially lot more useful than a LCS doe whole lot less money


----------



## Manonthestreet

Anther Boeing product, wingman drone with 2000 mile range.....I like it....May have to buy me some Boeing stock
Boeing Will Unveil This 'Loyal Wingman' Combat Drone For Australia's Air Force Tomorrow (Updated)


----------



## williepete

_An unmanned combat air vehicle that is capable of some semi-autonomous missions and can operate in the loyal wingman role, where it is 'tethered' to and takes directions from a nearby manned platform via data-link, makes a lot of sense for Australia as it would boost their air combat capabilities without needing to buy additional high-cost fighters or train new aircrews. 
_
I only wanted to hear four things from my wingman:
1. "Two".
2. "Bingo".
3. "Lead, you're on fire".
4. "I'll take the fat chick". 

I don't see how this thing fits the bill.


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## DrainBamage




----------



## longknife

U-2 Dragon Lady


----------



## Daryl Hunt

longknife said:


> U-2 Dragon Lady



That is a TR-2.  The U-2s were all upgraded to the 1980 TR-1 standard and have since been upgraded to the TR-2 specs.


----------



## williepete




----------



## longknife

williepete said:


>



And the crew probably walked away from it.


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## williepete

longknife said:


> And the crew probably walked away from it.



No doubt. This happened at a very low speed. I'd never make light of a accident where someone was hurt.


----------



## williepete

When your wife says, "We need to talk."


----------



## williepete




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet

Scaled Composites' Stealthy Mystery Jet Is Now At The Navy's Top Flight Test Base


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## longknife




----------



## airplanemechanic

williepete said:


>



Nothing like a HUD with a grammatical error LOL


----------



## williepete




----------



## longknife

This is a 10 minute video but shows US warships in the South China Sea with videos of F-35s taking off and landing on an amphibious assault ship. Also tilt-rotor Ospreys. Amazing.


----------



## longknife

USS Wasp


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

Advanced Eagle F-15EX


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## DrainBamage

Brits love their ramps... this from drills at sea off Queen Elizabeth.


----------



## longknife




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## longknife

Flying with the Blue Angels


----------



## DrainBamage

Xiao Wang wasn't taking any shit that day...


----------



## longknife

Back from the “Bone yard”


----------



## longknife

The Boeing Advanced AH-64 Block 2 Compound high speed chopper


----------



## DrainBamage

B-2 dropping a couple 30,000 lb GBU-57 Massive Ordnance Penetrators.


With 200 ft of penetration that'll show those pesky gophers once and for all.


----------



## longknife

Back from the “Bone yard”


----------



## longknife

The Boeing Advanced AH-64 Block 2 Compound high speed chopper


----------



## DrainBamage

Hmmm those are gigantic wings for a helicopter. 

I wonder what is that pod on the #1 station? It should already have it's sensor package in the nose.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

DrainBamage said:


> Hmmm those are gigantic wings for a helicopter.
> 
> I wonder what is that pod on the #1 station? It should already have it's sensor package in the nose.



After a certain forward speed, the rotor wings are going to stall and provide either little or no lift.  The wings will provide the added lift.  The higher the speed, the more the rotor stall, the larger the wings needed.  

NO telling what the station is considering this is just an artists drawing for a Boeing concept.  I don't see it ever going into production.


----------



## DrainBamage

US Aggressor Sqd aircraft are starting to show up in the pixelated pain scheme used by SU-57, in both F-16 and F-18 flavors.


----------



## longknife

*Baby boomer jet realizes it may never be able to retire*






*I was in high school when the first one went into service.*

_MINOT, N.D. – After reviewing its Thrift Savings Plan statement and a growing pile of maintenance bills, a B-52 bomber broke down, realizing it would likely never be able to retire, sources confirmed today._

*Yes, it’s satire and you can read more *@ Baby boomer jet realizes it may never be able to retire


----------



## miketx

longknife said:


> *Baby boomer jet realizes it may never be able to retire*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I was in high school when the first one went into service.*
> 
> _MINOT, N.D. – After reviewing its Thrift Savings Plan statement and a growing pile of maintenance bills, a B-52 bomber broke down, realizing it would likely never be able to retire, sources confirmed today._
> 
> *Yes, it’s satire and you can read more *@ Baby boomer jet realizes it may never be able to retire


But it's had plenty of modernization. Electronics, disc brakes, to name a few.


----------



## DrainBamage

miketx said:


> But it's had plenty of modernization. Electronics, disc brakes, to name a few.


Wings, engines, navigation, sensors, weapons, etc. not much is original on that plane.


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## longknife

Army Ground Mobility Unit

What happened to the good old Jeep?


----------



## longknife

https://i.imgur.com/vsnlurS.mp4

F-35 in hover mode


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet

Watch This Haunting Video Of Gunner Being Buried At Sea In Badly Damaged Torpedo Bomber


----------



## longknife

Arbus H160M “Guépard”.


----------



## longknife

Scat VII, a P-51 Mustang once flown by triple-ace fighter pilot Robin Olds, alongside an F-16C Fighting Falcon at Spangdahlem Air Base, May 28, 2019.


----------



## longknife

Russian truck drivers


----------



## longknife

Thor’s Hammer, 4 120mm rounds in 10 seconds


----------



## longknife

‘We didn’t want to fight’

A German’s memories of D-Day


----------



## longknife




----------



## williepete




----------



## DrainBamage

JASSMs in The Bone. Joint Air-to-Surface Standoff Missiles being loaded onto one of the rotary launchers of a B-1B. It can carry 24 JASSMs total in it's three bays, and was one of the weapons used in the recent cruise missile strike in Syria.


----------



## DrainBamage

F-15E with 20 SDBs. Imagine what a couple F-15Es fully loaded with SDB-2s would do to a tank battalion.


----------



## williepete

DrainBamage said:


> Imagine what a couple F-15Es fully loaded with SDB-2s would do to a tank battalion.



What tank battalion?


----------



## longknife

C130J-30


----------



## longknife

MKV1 patrol boat


----------



## longknife

The new T-X Trainer


----------



## williepete

longknife said:


> The new T-X Trainer



Soooooo long overdue. Our T-38s were burned out over 10 years ago. Pity they went with a single engine design.


----------



## longknife

williepete said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new T-X Trainer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooooo long overdue. Our T-38s were burned out over 10 years ago. Pity they went with a single engine design.
Click to expand...


One is enough for a light-weight trainer.


----------



## williepete

longknife said:


> One is enough for a light-weight trainer.



My point wasn't about the amount of power. It was about safety and better training. Not _if but when_ this aircraft has an engine failure, that's the end of that light-weight trainer with possible injury or death of people on the ground. A young pilot trained on the complexity of two engines is trained at a higher level and will transition to other aircraft better.

I had a catastrophic engine failure in a T-38. I was able land my student and my aircraft safely with the remaining engine. Had there only been one engine, we both would have ejected. 60% of all ejections result in some sort of injury. The aircraft could have crashed into property or people or both. Think of all the of F-16s that have crashed since the 70's due to their single engine failing. Mainly the earlier versions.  

_*Crash rate much higher in '80s, '90s* 
The current crash rate remains lower than that seen during the 1980s and 1990s. In the late 1990s and the early part of this decade, engine problems caused the number of F-16 Class A crashes to spike to as many as 18 in one year._
Air Force: F-16 crashes up due to human error

You are right. It has enough power. From a single source.

This poor old girl is worn out:


----------



## DrainBamage

You could instead buy something new, like the high-tech indigenously designed fighter from Iran called the Sa'eqeh.


----------



## williepete

DrainBamage said:


> You could instead buy something new, like the high-tech indigenously designed fighter from Iran called the Sa'eqeh.



Something is vaguely familiar about that jet. Can't quite put my finger on it. Hmmm.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

williepete said:


> DrainBamage said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could instead buy something new, like the high-tech indigenously designed fighter from Iran called the Sa'eqeh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something is vaguely familiar about that jet. Can't quite put my finger on it. Hmmm.
Click to expand...


That's because it's partially hiding the new Stealthy Fighter they have. IF you squint just right, use your imagination, drink heavily, you too, can see it.


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## williepete




----------



## longknife

williepete said:


>




You just made my day. Thanks.


----------



## longknife

Mallows Bay Sanctuary, home of more than 200 abandoned WWI wooden ships


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## williepete




----------



## DrainBamage

Wow that's an amazing shot wp.


----------



## williepete

DrainBamage said:


> Wow that's an amazing shot wp.



Yeah. Lucky find. A keeper. I've blown it up several percent and it keeps it's resolution as sharp as you see it here.


----------



## longknife

https://i.imgur.com/PiNl7OC.mp4

C-5 Galaxy


----------



## DrainBamage

Korean F-35s, as seen from inside American KC-135R.


----------



## DrainBamage

Zumwalt is in San Diego for weapons trials, and appears it finally has a weapon installed.

Billions of dollars for a ship currently only able to fire Bushmaster 30mm cannons at drones and small boats. You can see the pair on roof of the helo hangar.






Jeering aside, they have tested firing ESSM from it and will test SM-2 next year. At that point it will at least be a ship capable of combat operations, albeit mainly as the world's most expensive Tomahawk missile chucker.


----------



## DrainBamage

A couple of Cs on the Nimitz.


----------



## DrainBamage

Rafale with a drone kill marking.


----------



## williepete




----------



## longknife

Fast Response Cutter William Hart


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## DrainBamage

A-10s have recently finished getting new wings.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

Manonthestreet said:


>



When I looked at Carrier based Fighters, there were only two real standouts on the list.  That was the F-18E/F and the Rafale.  All the others were well below the mark. The Rafale cannot go head to head with something like a F15 or a SU-27/35 but you can buy a whole bunch of them for the same cost of one of the big fighters.  Smaller countries that don't have almost unlimited budgets are well advised to look at the Rafale.


----------



## Manonthestreet

New Polish Tank destroyer. 24 fire and forget AT missiles.
This Destroyer Concept Is a Tank Battalion’s Worst Nightmare


----------



## williepete




----------



## williepete




----------



## Joann Stubbs

longknife said:


> This and many more @ These are the 24 coolest military aircraft flying right now - Business Insider


 Some of the cool guys I knew in Korea, K55.  Just at the end of the war more or less.



Retread from Navy fighter Pilot Capt T W zzzzzz



New Terminal.  Note Base is been shut down now and moved.





Higgin parachute rigger.


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## DrainBamage

CMO recipient Edward C. Byers Jr of DEVGRU






_On 5 December 2012, American physician Dr. Dilip Joseph, who had been working with an aid organization, was captured by the Taliban along with two Afghans while returning to their base in Kabul.The U.S. military gathered intelligence on where Dr. Joseph was being held. The commanders were concerned that the hostages might be moved to a new hideout or killed as early as 9 December 2012.

On the night of 8 December 2012, Byers and his unit were inserted by helicopter in Qarghah'i District of Laghman Province, eastern Afghanistan. They hiked more than four hours over difficult terrain to reach the compound where the Taliban were holding the hostages. Despite the darkness, an armed guard spotted the SEALs within roughly 75 feet (23 m) of the compound and raised an alarm. Petty Officer 1st Class Nicolas D. Checque sprinted forward, killed the guard and entered the compound, with Byers just steps behind.

Once inside the compound, Checque was shot by a Taliban fighter from within the single room where the hostages were held. Undeterred, Byers burst into the room, shooting dead an armed Taliban fighter. Byers tackled and straddled another insurgent who was scrambling to the corner of the room to get a rifle. Byers adjusted his night vision goggles to see whether he was the American hostage. When Joseph called out to Byers, Byers killed the insurgent he was straddling and then hurled himself on top of Joseph to protect him from harm. At the same time, Byers pinned another militant to the wall with a hand to the throat until another SEAL shot him.

Byers, the unit's medic, attempted to resuscitate Checque on the ground and during a 40-minute flight to Bagram Airfield without success. Checque was posthumously awarded the Navy Cross for his actions._


----------



## DrainBamage

Bone.


----------



## DrainBamage

Raptor in Chicago


----------



## DrainBamage




----------



## DrainBamage




----------



## DrainBamage




----------



## 9thIDdoc




----------



## 9thIDdoc




----------



## 9thIDdoc




----------



## 9thIDdoc




----------



## 9thIDdoc




----------



## 9thIDdoc




----------



## 9thIDdoc




----------



## 9thIDdoc




----------



## 9thIDdoc




----------



## 9thIDdoc




----------



## 9thIDdoc




----------



## 9thIDdoc




----------



## 9thIDdoc




----------



## 9thIDdoc




----------



## 9thIDdoc




----------



## 9thIDdoc




----------



## 9thIDdoc




----------



## 9thIDdoc




----------



## 9thIDdoc




----------



## 9thIDdoc




----------



## 9thIDdoc




----------



## 9thIDdoc




----------



## 9thIDdoc




----------



## 9thIDdoc




----------



## 9thIDdoc




----------



## 9thIDdoc




----------



## 9thIDdoc




----------



## 9thIDdoc




----------



## longknife

You showed a Huey and a self-propelled howitzer right after each other.

Reminded me of the time a 105 put a shell right through the turbine of a Huey I was landing in in Vung Tau. Amazing that we walked away from it.


----------



## DrainBamage

AH-1Z with a Sidewinder missile.


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Weatherman2020

GBU-57 
Massive Ordnance Penetrator. 

That’s gonna leave a mark.


----------



## longknife

Bell 360 Invictus


----------



## DrainBamage




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## DrainBamage

From US amphib to Brit junior carrier. No matter how many times I see pictures of QE the double tower set up looks weird.

Check out the view they've got for flight ops.


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## longknife

QueSST supersonic


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## longknife

A whole lot of F-36B’s on the flight deck


----------



## DrainBamage

FA-18E from USS George Bush. In addition to the many strike mission markings, on top right can see a Syria air combat kill, this would be the pilot who splashed that SU-22 last year.


----------



## longknife

DrainBamage said:


> FA-18E from USS George Bush. In addition to the many strike mission markings, on top right can see a Syria air combat kill, this would be the pilot who splashed that SU-22 last year.



You don't realize just how big they are until you see someone standing beside one.


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Weatherman2020




----------



## Manonthestreet

At the Reagan Library....wish it was there when I visited.


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife

Expeditionary Fast Transport USNS Newport (T-EPF 12)


----------



## DrainBamage

Laser weapon installed on from CIWS platform of USS Dewey.


----------



## williepete




----------



## DrainBamage




----------



## DrainBamage

Quite a mix here = American F-16, Italian F-35, Israeli F-35 and F-15


----------



## longknife

National security cutter


----------



## williepete

DrainBamage said:


>



!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I've had the hots for the F-5 since I first laid eyes on her.

A quick zoom in shows these to be the old Navy Aggressors.


----------



## luchitociencia

This is incredible, finding beauty in those war machines.

Great technology and wonderful power.

Excellent pictures.


----------



## DrainBamage




----------



## longknife

National security cutter


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## DrainBamage

Dutch threw a foam party for arrival of their first F-35 in Holland:


----------



## longknife

https://i.imgur.com/F2VADIq.mp4

An Antonov AN-70


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Weatherman2020

Going home.


----------



## williepete




----------



## longknife

Weatherman2020 said:


> Going home.
> View attachment 294712



If they're coming home, it's probably the best flight of their lives.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Weatherman2020 said:


> Going home.
> View attachment 294712



If they are going home, why are many of them wearing their ACH and body armor?  That would be all packed away with their other gear.

Also, flights home from overseas are on charter aircraft most of the time, not military aircraft.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going home.
> View attachment 294712
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are going home, why are many of them wearing their ACH and body armor?  That would be all packed away with their other gear.
> 
> Also, flights home from overseas are on charter aircraft most of the time, not military aircraft.
Click to expand...

Well, shitforbrains, they got on the plane in a war zone and that many soldiers getting on a plane is a prime target for the bad guys. And if you haven’t noticed, not many commercial flights of twin aisle jets are flying into Afghanistan, dumbass.
You Leftards are dumber than rocks.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Weatherman2020 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going home.
> View attachment 294712
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are going home, why are many of them wearing their ACH and body armor?  That would be all packed away with their other gear.
> 
> Also, flights home from overseas are on charter aircraft most of the time, not military aircraft.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, shitforbrains, they got on the plane in a war zone and that many soldiers getting on a plane is a prime target for the bad guys. And if you haven’t noticed, not many commercial flights of twin aisle jets are flying into Afghanistan, dumbass.
> You Leftards are dumber than rocks.
Click to expand...


You couldn't answer the question so you made up an answer and insulted me. Typical tactics for someone like you who never served.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going home.
> View attachment 294712
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are going home, why are many of them wearing their ACH and body armor?  That would be all packed away with their other gear.
> 
> Also, flights home from overseas are on charter aircraft most of the time, not military aircraft.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, shitforbrains, they got on the plane in a war zone and that many soldiers getting on a plane is a prime target for the bad guys. And if you haven’t noticed, not many commercial flights of twin aisle jets are flying into Afghanistan, dumbass.
> You Leftards are dumber than rocks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You couldn't answer the question so you made up an answer and insulted me. Typical tactics for someone like you who never served.
Click to expand...

You feel the need to troll me because you like getting your ass kicked. Making stupid crap up you’re going to find that taste of your own crap every time, troll girl.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

longknife said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going home.
> View attachment 294712
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they're coming home, it's probably the best flight of their lives.
Click to expand...


You two need to get a room.  No military pics, take it somewhere else.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Daryl Hunt said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going home.
> View attachment 294712
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they're coming home, it's probably the best flight of their lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You two need to get a room.  No military pics, take it somewhere else.
Click to expand...

That’s not a military pic?  You on extra stupid mode with Admiral Spongebob?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Daryl Hunt said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going home.
> View attachment 294712
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they're coming home, it's probably the best flight of their lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You two need to get a room.  No military pics, take it somewhere else.
Click to expand...


I asked a fucking question!  The photo as captioned makes no sense.  Weatherdumbass needs to get laid.


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## the other mike

This is called "Doing a Gomer Pyle."


----------



## longknife




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Daryl Hunt

longknife said:


>


----------



## williepete

For all the Squids out there:


----------



## Silver Cat




----------



## Silver Cat

Iraqis sniper with Orsis T-5000


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## williepete




----------



## DrainBamage




----------



## williepete




----------



## Silver Cat

Delivering the coffee energy....


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Silver Cat

Just nice pics.


----------



## Silver Cat




----------



## Silver Cat




----------



## Silver Cat




----------



## Dick Foster

Cross said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cross said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God, that brings back memories of Arctic training...
> On another note.... 11H20....
> View attachment 48073
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They still issue the Mickey Mouse boots?
Click to expand...


We called em bunny boots. I imagine you're talking about those white inflatable things.


----------



## Silver Cat




----------



## Silver Cat

Your face when you wasn't bombed by the Russians. Turkish commando in Idlib.


----------



## Silver Cat

The Charles Stark Draper lab, Cambridge, working on the guidance systems for Trident D-5 missiles.


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet

Attack on Ellwood


Attack on Ellwood


----------



## Silver Cat

Chinese's non-traditional medicine.


----------



## Silver Cat

The tunnels under Mosul.


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Silver Cat

U-2S in Britain.


----------



## Silver Cat

Nothing strange, just a Belgian battlehog.


----------



## Silver Cat

Wow! Syrians start to learn what exactly the word "maskirovka" (military deception&camouflage) means. T-72 in Seraqib.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Still-flying WWII warbirds at the Lyon Air Museum


----------



## Silver Cat

Q: What is wrong on those pictures?


 

 

 


A: It is the desert yellow camouflage in the Polish forest within range of Russian aviation and missiles.
Q: What is wrong with our Generals who can't even recolour the tanks before transfering them at the European theater and had ruined the whole exercise at the very begining?


----------



## Silver Cat

Just a nice pic.


----------



## Silver Cat

Now they call M109A6 self-propelled howitzers as "tanks"...


 
Really, #KnowYourMil...


----------



## Silver Cat

How to increase your resistance to cold.


----------



## Silver Cat

Nice pics: German "Fernspäher"  (LRS unit) at "Cold Response 2020" exercises in Norway.


----------



## Silver Cat

Our guys in Norway


----------



## Manonthestreet

Cold War-era submarine wreck discovered more than 60 years after its sinking


----------



## Silver Cat

British SAS  in their favorite battlebum outfit in Syria.


----------



## williepete




----------



## Corazon

Manonthestreet said:


>


Desert camouflage?


----------



## Silver Cat

Corazon said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desert camouflage?
Click to expand...

No. It is photoshoped picture of German Jagdpanther from 116 PzDivision, restored by Brits, and originally poorly painted at German tank plant after August of 1944.

It was supposed to be painted in Hinterhalt-Tarnung (ambush-camo),  like this Hetzer:


----------



## Corazon

Thanks for the answer Silver Cat


----------



## Silver Cat

Corazon said:


> Thanks for the answer Silver Cat


My pleasure, Corazon.
And we continue our freak show in the nomination "The Masters of Camouflage". American tent camp on the Zeimsko Airfield, Poland.


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Silver Cat

Saudis special ops were spotted with Russian  APS underwater assault rifle.


----------



## Silver Cat




----------



## Silver Cat

Unfurling the new Space Forces flag in the Oval.


----------



## Silver Cat




----------



## Recce4




----------



## Silver Cat

Just a nice pic


----------



## Corazon

East German soldiers - Tomb of the Unknown soldier, changing of the guard - East Berlin


----------



## Silver Cat

Awaiting the order.


----------



## Corazon

Kazakh Aircraft


----------



## Corazon

I've never seen a tank like that (Kazakh Army)....I love its color lol


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Corazon said:


> Kazakh Aircraft
> View attachment 344408



  American F/A-18


----------



## Silver Cat

Corazon said:


> I've never seen a tank like that (Kazakh Army)....I love its color lol
> View attachment 344416


It is T-72B3 (earlier than 2016) in a sportive colour for the popular game "Tank biathlon".


----------



## Silver Cat

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kazakh Aircraft
> View attachment 344408
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American F/A-18
Click to expand...

No. It is Su-27P ("P" means "Interceptor"), rather old modification, can attack only air targets.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Silver Cat said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kazakh Aircraft
> View attachment 344408
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American F/A-18
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. It is Su-27P ("P" means "Interceptor"), rather old modification, can attack only air targets.
Click to expand...


  It's a copy of the F/A-18


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

F/A-18 Hornet


----------



## Silver Cat

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kazakh Aircraft
> View attachment 344408
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American F/A-18
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. It is Su-27P ("P" means "Interceptor"), rather old modification, can attack only air targets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a copy of the F/A-18
Click to expand...

No. First flight of F/A-18 was in 1978, first flight of Su-27 was in 1977.
And yes, you can compare their photos, they are  very different.


----------



## Silver Cat

HereWeGoAgain said:


> F/A-18 Hornet
> View attachment 344485


Don't you see the differences with Su-27?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Silver Cat said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kazakh Aircraft
> View attachment 344408
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American F/A-18
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. It is Su-27P ("P" means "Interceptor"), rather old modification, can attack only air targets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a copy of the F/A-18
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. First flight of F/A-18 was in 1978, first flight of Su-27 was in 1977.
> And yes, you can compare their photos, they are  very different.
Click to expand...


  The F/A-18 was already around when they first flew the SU-27

"The U.S. intelligence community first learned of the new Soviet aircraft from satellite photos in November 1977, about the time of the jet’s first flight. “Simply by looking at the size and the shape of it, it was clear that the Soviets were developing a counterpart to our F-16 and F/A-18,”


----------



## Silver Cat

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kazakh Aircraft
> View attachment 344408
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American F/A-18
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. It is Su-27P ("P" means "Interceptor"), rather old modification, can attack only air targets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a copy of the F/A-18
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. First flight of F/A-18 was in 1978, first flight of Su-27 was in 1977.
> And yes, you can compare their photos, they are  very different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The F/A-18 was already around when they first flew the SU-27
> 
> "The U.S. intelligence community first learned of the new Soviet aircraft from satellite photos in November 1977, about the time of the jet’s first flight. “Simply by looking at the size and the shape of it, it was clear that the Soviets were developing a counterpart to our F-16 and F/A-18,”
Click to expand...










						McDonnell Douglas F/A-18 Hornet - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				





First flight18 November 1978; 41 years ago

------------








						Sukhoi Su-27 - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				





In 1969, the Soviet Union learned of the U.S. Air Force's "F-X" program, which resulted in the F-15 Eagle. The Soviet leadership soon realized that the new American fighter would represent a serious technological advantage over existing Soviet fighters. What was needed was a better-balanced fighter with both good agility and sophisticated systems. In response, the Soviet General Staff issued a requirement for a _Perspektivnyy Frontovoy Istrebitel_ (_PFI_, literally "Prospective Frontline Fighter", roughly "Advanced Frontline Fighter").[3] Specifications were extremely ambitious, calling for long-range, good short-field performance (including the ability to use austere runways), excellent agility, Mach 2+ speed, and heavy armament. The aerodynamic design for the new aircraft was largely carried out by TsAGI in collaboration with the Sukhoi design bureau.[3]

When the specification proved too challenging and costly for a single aircraft in the number needed, the PFI specification was split into two: the _LPFI_ (_Lyogkyi PFI_, Lightweight PFI) and the _TPFI_ (_Tyazholyi PFI_, Heavy PFI). The LPFI program resulted in the Mikoyan MiG-29, a relatively short-range tactical fighter, while the TPFI program was assigned to Sukhoi OKB, which eventually produced the Su-27 and its various derivatives.




Soviet Su-27 in-flight
The Sukhoi design, which was altered progressively to reflect Soviet awareness of the F-15's specifications, emerged as the _T-10_ (Sukhoi's 10th design), which first flew on 20 May 1977. The aircraft had a large wing, clipped, with two separate podded engines and a twin tail. The 'tunnel' between the two engines, as on the F-14 Tomcat, acts both as an additional lifting surface and hides armament from radar.
-------------------------------------------
Actually, Su-27 was developed as a "killer of F-15", not " copy of F/A-18".


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Silver Cat said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kazakh Aircraft
> View attachment 344408
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American F/A-18
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. It is Su-27P ("P" means "Interceptor"), rather old modification, can attack only air targets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a copy of the F/A-18
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. First flight of F/A-18 was in 1978, first flight of Su-27 was in 1977.
> And yes, you can compare their photos, they are  very different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The F/A-18 was already around when they first flew the SU-27
> 
> "The U.S. intelligence community first learned of the new Soviet aircraft from satellite photos in November 1977, about the time of the jet’s first flight. “Simply by looking at the size and the shape of it, it was clear that the Soviets were developing a counterpart to our F-16 and F/A-18,”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McDonnell Douglas F/A-18 Hornet - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First flight18 November 1978; 41 years ago
> 
> ------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sukhoi Su-27 - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 1969, the Soviet Union learned of the U.S. Air Force's "F-X" program, which resulted in the F-15 Eagle. The Soviet leadership soon realized that the new American fighter would represent a serious technological advantage over existing Soviet fighters. What was needed was a better-balanced fighter with both good agility and sophisticated systems. In response, the Soviet General Staff issued a requirement for a _Perspektivnyy Frontovoy Istrebitel_ (_PFI_, literally "Prospective Frontline Fighter", roughly "Advanced Frontline Fighter").[3] Specifications were extremely ambitious, calling for long-range, good short-field performance (including the ability to use austere runways), excellent agility, Mach 2+ speed, and heavy armament. The aerodynamic design for the new aircraft was largely carried out by TsAGI in collaboration with the Sukhoi design bureau.[3]
> 
> When the specification proved too challenging and costly for a single aircraft in the number needed, the PFI specification was split into two: the _LPFI_ (_Lyogkyi PFI_, Lightweight PFI) and the _TPFI_ (_Tyazholyi PFI_, Heavy PFI). The LPFI program resulted in the Mikoyan MiG-29, a relatively short-range tactical fighter, while the TPFI program was assigned to Sukhoi OKB, which eventually produced the Su-27 and its various derivatives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soviet Su-27 in-flight
> The Sukhoi design, which was altered progressively to reflect Soviet awareness of the F-15's specifications, emerged as the _T-10_ (Sukhoi's 10th design), which first flew on 20 May 1977. The aircraft had a large wing, clipped, with two separate podded engines and a twin tail. The 'tunnel' between the two engines, as on the F-14 Tomcat, acts both as an additional lifting surface and hides armament from radar.
> -------------------------------------------
> Actually, Su-27 was developed as a "killer of F-15", not " copy of F/A-18".
Click to expand...


  I dont care which one flew first.


----------



## Silver Cat

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kazakh Aircraft
> View attachment 344408
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American F/A-18
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. It is Su-27P ("P" means "Interceptor"), rather old modification, can attack only air targets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a copy of the F/A-18
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. First flight of F/A-18 was in 1978, first flight of Su-27 was in 1977.
> And yes, you can compare their photos, they are  very different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The F/A-18 was already around when they first flew the SU-27
> 
> "The U.S. intelligence community first learned of the new Soviet aircraft from satellite photos in November 1977, about the time of the jet’s first flight. “Simply by looking at the size and the shape of it, it was clear that the Soviets were developing a counterpart to our F-16 and F/A-18,”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McDonnell Douglas F/A-18 Hornet - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First flight18 November 1978; 41 years ago
> 
> ------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sukhoi Su-27 - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 1969, the Soviet Union learned of the U.S. Air Force's "F-X" program, which resulted in the F-15 Eagle. The Soviet leadership soon realized that the new American fighter would represent a serious technological advantage over existing Soviet fighters. What was needed was a better-balanced fighter with both good agility and sophisticated systems. In response, the Soviet General Staff issued a requirement for a _Perspektivnyy Frontovoy Istrebitel_ (_PFI_, literally "Prospective Frontline Fighter", roughly "Advanced Frontline Fighter").[3] Specifications were extremely ambitious, calling for long-range, good short-field performance (including the ability to use austere runways), excellent agility, Mach 2+ speed, and heavy armament. The aerodynamic design for the new aircraft was largely carried out by TsAGI in collaboration with the Sukhoi design bureau.[3]
> 
> When the specification proved too challenging and costly for a single aircraft in the number needed, the PFI specification was split into two: the _LPFI_ (_Lyogkyi PFI_, Lightweight PFI) and the _TPFI_ (_Tyazholyi PFI_, Heavy PFI). The LPFI program resulted in the Mikoyan MiG-29, a relatively short-range tactical fighter, while the TPFI program was assigned to Sukhoi OKB, which eventually produced the Su-27 and its various derivatives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soviet Su-27 in-flight
> The Sukhoi design, which was altered progressively to reflect Soviet awareness of the F-15's specifications, emerged as the _T-10_ (Sukhoi's 10th design), which first flew on 20 May 1977. The aircraft had a large wing, clipped, with two separate podded engines and a twin tail. The 'tunnel' between the two engines, as on the F-14 Tomcat, acts both as an additional lifting surface and hides armament from radar.
> -------------------------------------------
> Actually, Su-27 was developed as a "killer of F-15", not " copy of F/A-18".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont care which one flew first.
Click to expand...

Ok. We can say, that F-14 and F-15 were trend-setters for F/A-18, F-16, Su-27 and MiG-29.


----------



## Corazon

Japan Ground Self Defense Force and US Army


----------



## Corazon

Japan Air Self Defense Force


----------



## Manonthestreet

Ford and Nimitz class side by side


----------



## Hossfly

Manonthestreet said:


> View attachment 345780
> Ford and Nimitz class side by side


Two cans of whoop ass!


----------



## basquebromance

this counts as a photo? take that, racist!


----------



## Silver Cat

Equipment and vehicles of the 1st battalion of the 9th regiment of the 1st cavalry division of the US armed forces is preparing to depart from Lithuania in the seaport of Klaipeda.
The unit has been in the Republic since October 2019 under the plan of the US armed forces operation in Europe "Atlantic resolve".
Tomorrow, an official ceremony for the withdrawal of the American contingent will be held at the Pabrada training ground, possibly with the participation of the country's defense Minister.

Interestingly, during all this time, they did not repaint the tanks... "R" for "readiness".


----------



## Silver Cat

New-built Russian Orthodoxal military temple in Kubinka. 




I like its grim aesthetic of Warhammer 40K.


----------



## justinacolmena

williepete said:


> A face that only a mother could love.


That's what they do to us and then our own mothers turn against us.


----------



## Corazon

Warsaw Pact soldiers posing together (1980s)


----------



## Silver Cat

Lets continue our freak show in the nomination "The Masters of Camouflage".
Russian forces in Syria, nearby Turkish border. 







They call it "maskirovka".   Who can suppose, that this haystack  is a masked APC?


----------



## Silver Cat

Donetsk People Republic.




The sign on the patch:
"We look for the resurrection of the dead, and the life of the world to come. Amen. "




Russian Marines. Tattoo: "Victory or Valhalla"


----------



## Silver Cat

The gunner of Bell 412 SP helicopter of 339 squadron of the Norwegian Air Force. 
This unit is under the operational command of the Special Operations Command of the Norwegian Armed forces.


----------



## Corazon

Turkish Army WWI


----------



## Canon Shooter

This is me outside my trailer on the mine warfare base in Abu Dhabi in February, 1991:






And this is me at the Fleet Anti-Submarine Warfare Training Center in San Diego in 1999:


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Silver Cat

The new age in the history of the military camouflage. PLA's  DF-26 regiment is now upgraded with LED lights. Fast and Furious, you know.


----------



## Canon Shooter

This is the USS Nimitz (CVN-68) pulling into San Diego Bay about 15 years ago. Fort Rosecrans National Cemetery is high atop Point Loma in the background...


----------



## McRib

This was me in Thailand in 1988, before we went on a little "sightseeing" trip. I'm on the right, Turner is in the middle, and Gomez is on the left.


----------



## Mr Natural

Silver Cat said:


> View attachment 353823
> The gunner of Bell 412 SP helicopter of 339 squadron of the Norwegian Air Force.
> This unit is under the operational command of the Special Operations Command of the Norwegian Armed forces.


And


----------



## McRib

Manonthestreet said:


>



That was the tank that had the cameo in the movie "Fury", the only running Tiger tank in the world, from Bovington.


----------



## Silver Cat

Just a few nice pics.


----------



## Silver Cat

C-130J from 75th Squadron on the airfield in Somalia. 2020.


----------



## Silver Cat

Those are Russian Fleet Reconnaissance with their ADS amphibiouse rifles.


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Silver Cat

Defender Europe 20.
M1A2 Abrams SEP V2 with the Jewish active defence system Trophy APS, in European forest camouflage. That's much better.


----------



## TDontTouchMyCigars

Silver Cat said:


> View attachment 365579
> Defender Europe 20.
> M1A2 Abrams SEP V2 with the Jewish active defence system Trophy APS, in European forest camouflage. That's much better.



Wow, didn't know the US bought that.


----------



## Silver Cat

TDontTouchMyCigars said:


> Silver Cat said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 365579
> Defender Europe 20.
> M1A2 Abrams SEP V2 with the Jewish active defence system Trophy APS, in European forest camouflage. That's much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, didn't know the US bought that.
Click to expand...

It's not a secret. 








						Abrams tanks get new round of Israeli-made ‘shields’ to fend off anti-tank weapons
					

The Army has been exploring options for an active protection system that uses sensors, radar, and computer processing to lock on and knock down incoming rocket propelled grenades and anti-tank guided missiles.




					www.armytimes.com


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Viacheslav

Towing the "Lun" ekranoplan to its permanent stop in Derbent, where it will become an exhibit in the Patriot park.


----------



## Silver Cat

Azerbaijan's T-90C with Turkish crew and under Turkish flag. Looks like they want to test it before they buy.


----------



## Silver Cat

Nice camo.


----------



## Silver Cat

Let's continue with our show "The Masters of Camouflage". Topol-M in a Russian "village".


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Silver Cat

The new Russian helmet, demonstrated on the Army-2020 military forum.


----------



## Silver Cat

Remains of T-55 somewhere in Hungary.


----------



## Silver Cat

Find "Saiga-9" on the picture.


----------



## Manonthestreet

3 Injured After 'WWII-Era' Plane Crashes In Stockton, Sheriff Says
					

Three people were injured after a World War II-era plane crashed in Stockton on Saturday evening, according to the San Joaquin County Sheriff's Office.




					gooddaysacramento.cbslocal.com


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## JimBowie1958

My step-father who raised me I found out today was  a veteran of D-Day.  Turns out he had epilepsy that was brought out under high stress.



He would never talk about his epilepsy, nor much about his time in the Army.  I think he was disappointed that he could not serve longer assignments, but his trips back and forth from Europe to the USA showed they spent a lot of time with him trying to address his 'spells'.

The hell those boys went through makes me infuriated at the kids today that abuse our flag.


----------



## Daryl Hunt

JimBowie1958 said:


> My step-father who raised me I found out today was  a veteran of D-Day.  Turns out he had epilepsy that was brought out under high stress.
> View attachment 393364
> He would never talk about his epilepsy, nor much about his time in the Army.  I think he was disappointed that he could not serve longer assignments, but his trips back and forth from Europe to the USA showed they spent a lot of time with him trying to address his 'spells'.
> 
> The hell those boys went through makes me infuriated at the kids today that abuse our flag.



Your Step Father deserves a Huge SALUTE!!!!


----------



## Silver Cat

And our traditional freak show "The Masters of Camouflage".
C1 Ariete at the "Silver Arrow" NATO drills in Latvia. 



Pay attention to the incorrect usage of the cammie net. 
The correct usage:


----------



## TDontTouchMyCigars

This is basiclly an illegal photo. 
Israel wanted to brag to the American company that built it and sent it to then, and then the picture was leaked. I don't think Israel was so sad [ Psychological war, after all ]

For you concpiracy theorists, notice middle-down left of the picture - there is the Beirut port


----------



## Silver Cat

Just for lulz. 
Chinese "tumbleweed tank".


----------



## Silver Cat

Show must go on... Welcome new weird masking from Taiwan!






An armored personnel carrier CM-32 "Cloud Leopard" in a strange outfit.


----------



## verker

After nine years in war.


----------



## verker

And Israel ...


----------



## verker

And Poland ...


----------



## verker

And Finland ...


----------



## esalla

verker said:


> And Finland ...


My father in law 1945


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## verker

US air plane F-18 Super Hornet.


----------



## verker




----------



## esalla

Lancer in flight, night and day


----------



## verker

*And Greece ...

Navy*






*Air Force*


----------



## esalla

verker said:


> And Greece ...


I assume you know that the above ship is not an image


----------



## verker

esalla said:


> verker said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Greece ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you know that the above ship is not an image
Click to expand...


*I put until a fresh figure !*


----------



## esalla

verker said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> verker said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Greece ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you know that the above ship is not an image
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I put until a fresh figure !*
Click to expand...

I saw, looks like that ship is being built by France for Greece


----------



## verker

esalla said:


> verker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> verker said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Greece ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you know that the above ship is not an image
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I put until a fresh figure !*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw, looks like that ship is being built by France for Greece
Click to expand...


*Maybe made in france but perform in navy in greece it is so !*


----------



## verker

And Finland ...

Navy:






Army:


----------



## Silver Cat

A Super Heavy Tank T-28 with reconnected outer tracks at Fort Benning.


----------



## verker




----------



## verker




----------



## verker




----------



## Dick Foster

Cross said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cross said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God, that brings back memories of Arctic training...
> On another note.... 11H20....
> View attachment 48073
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They still issue the Mickey Mouse boots?
Click to expand...




Cross said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cross said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God, that brings back memories of Arctic training...
> On another note.... 11H20....
> View attachment 48073
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They still issue the Mickey Mouse boots?
Click to expand...

We called them snow bunnies. When I reported into FE Warren they issued me all that artic gear and I told myself "oh shit what am I into now". As it turned out I had no need for it because I spent the next three years living out of a B4 bag. Winters in the tropics and jungles and summers knocking around the article circle somewhere out in the Alaskan bush.


----------



## verker




----------



## verker

And Italy ...


----------



## JimBowie1958




----------



## verker

And Switzerland ...


----------



## verker

And South Africa ...


----------



## verker

And Canada ...


----------



## verker




----------



## verker




----------



## JimBowie1958

Canadian Mounty Border Patrol


----------



## esalla

Silver Cat said:


> A Super Heavy Tank T-28 with reconnected outer tracks at Fort Benning.
> View attachment 415600
> View attachment 415599


----------



## verker




----------



## verker

And South Korea ...


----------



## esalla

verker said:


> And South Korea ...


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Silver Cat

Find type 075 landing helicopter dock in the picture. 




November 2020. The Hainan island.


----------



## Silver Cat

Just another super-camouflage.


----------



## Dick Foster

verker said:


>


Finland is not a part of Scandinavia and never has been.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Silver Cat

Iranian F-14 Tomcat with Russian R-27 middle range (up to 130 km) air-to-air missile.


----------



## Silver Cat

Su-57 was spotted on the patriotic banner of Algerian Army.


----------



## Silver Cat

Two J-20 with open weapon bays.


----------



## Silver Cat

The first official photo of the new Chinese strategic bomber Xian Hong-20 was demonstrated on the Chinese TV.


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood




----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood




----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Silver Cat

Polish Su-22M4.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Manonthestreet said:


> View attachment 433152


A10s are also good for soft targets


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

F-111 Mach 2.5


----------



## Silver Cat

Ok, Ladies and Gentlemen, we are to continue our freak show "Geniuses of disguise" . Now welcome Russian 15M69 - "Vehicle of engineering support and masking", which can imitate Topol-M and Yars ballistic missiles.


----------



## Silver Cat

Just nice pics:


----------



## Silver Cat

A model of the new Russian strategic bomber PAK DA:


----------



## Silver Cat

She wants soldiers to protect her, but she don't want even to give them sleeping bags...


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Daryl Hunt

Silver Cat said:


> View attachment 442309
> View attachment 442310
> View attachment 442312
> 
> View attachment 442313
> View attachment 442315
> 
> She wants soldiers to protect her, but she don't want even to give them sleeping bags...



You've never served.  What little in country I did, you slept whenever and where every you could and sleeping bags was just extra weight that only sillyvillian campers worried about.  My pillow was my Ruck.  My blanket was my Jungle fatigues.  And hopefully, it didn't rain.  I just got a taste of that.  But others lived that way sometimes up to 18 months at a time with only a few breaks.


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet

Silent Arrow® Awarded U.S. Air Force Contract (prnewswire.com)


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Bleipriester

Not a photo but a little story. This is how Germans react when a jet breaks the sonic barrier.









						Lauter Knall lässt sie zusammenzucken: Verwirrte Münchner melden sich bei Polizei - Neue Hintergründe
					

Nanu, was war denn das? Zahlreiche Menschen aus München wurden am Donnerstag von einem lauten Knall erschreckt. Nun ist die Ursache bekannt.




					www.merkur.de


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## justinacolmena

Silver Cat said:


> She wants soldiers to protect her, but she don't want even to give them sleeping bags...


If the men were all circumcised as baby boys, or if they aren't, they certainly are when they join the military, so what are the doctors doing to all the women as baby girls to make them so bitchy and mean all the time?


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## the other mike

One of the USSR secrets of defeating Hitler's attacks ....
a WW2 snow removal truck.

Portland cops should have used some of these last summer.


----------



## Hossfly

Went to Ft. Hood for annual 1st Cav Division Assoc. reunion Sep 22-26. Sep 24 was also the 100th anniversary of the Division. Couple of Pics.




Fellow on my right is Al Montgomery, a WWII, Korean War and Vietnam vet. He and I were at LZ X-Ray together in Nov 1965.




Arriving at the Hotel



Watching the world go by





Tall story time




Going to Division 100th Anniversary Parade.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Hossfly said:


> Went to Ft. Hood for annual 1st Cav Division Assoc. reunion Sep 22-26. Sep 24 was also the 100th anniversary of the Division. Couple of Pics.
> 
> View attachment 545062
> Fellow on my right is Al Montgomery, a WWII, Korean War and Vietnam vet. He and I were at LZ X-Ray together in Nov 1965.
> 
> View attachment 545063
> Arriving at the Hotel
> View attachment 545064
> Watching the world go by
> 
> 
> View attachment 545065
> Tall story time
> 
> View attachment 545066
> Going to Division 100th Anniversary Parade.


God Bless Hoss


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## ESay

Angelo said:


> One of the USSR secrets of defeating Hitler's attacks ....
> a WW2 snow removal truck.
> 
> Portland cops should have used some of these last summer.
> View attachment 544907


Where did you get this stuff? The model of this truck is Ural 375 having been produced since 1960s.


----------



## the other mike

ESay said:


> Where did you get this stuff? The model of this truck is Ural 375 having been produced since 1960s.


Uncle Vlad.


----------



## the other mike

Ridgerunner said:


> God Bless Hoss


The only one here to ever wish me a happy birthday, I'm honored to say.


----------



## ESay

Angelo said:


> Uncle Vlad.


Uncle Vlad has nothing to do with that.


----------



## the other mike

ESay said:


> Uncle Vlad has nothing to do with that.


A photo of a Soviet snow-removal machine ?
You don't think it's something Putin would hang by the bar somewhere to amuse his oligarch buddies?
View attachment 548704


----------



## ESay

Angelo said:


> A photo of a Soviet snow-removal machine ?
> You don't think it's something Putin would hang by the bar somewhere to amuse his oligarch buddies?
> View attachment 548704


This machine has nothing to do with WWII. That was the point of my post.


----------



## the other mike

ESay said:


> This machine has nothing to do with WWII. That was the point of my post.


How do you know ?


----------



## the other mike

ESay said:


> This machine has nothing to do with WWII. That was the point of my post.


go to bing images and type in
_soviet snow removal truck images_


----------



## the other mike




----------



## ESay

Angelo said:


> go to bing images and type in
> _soviet snow removal truck images_


I already gave you the basic model of the truck. Try to google some information about it.


----------



## the other mike

ESay said:


> I already gave you the basic model of the truck. Try to google some information about it.


Try having a redundant chat with someone else...
I'm through here.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Speaking of Soviet era Military Vehicles...

My parents were snowbirds from Indiana and lived about 3 miles north of this patch of old rust buckets... Use to drive by and marvel at all the Hydrated ferric oxides...









						A Conspiracy Melts Down Into Washers and Dryers (Published 2010)
					

The presence of hundreds of former Soviet-bloc vehicles in Gulfport, Miss., gave rise, in the mind of conspiracy theorists, to a plot to overthrow the government.




					www.nytimes.com


----------

